# What got you into the furry fandom?



## Furry_Crew_Chief (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, I'm sure that this post has been posted numerous times prior to this, but forgive me as I am just trying to put myself out into the group and learn more about you all. ^^

Anywho, I was about fifteen or so when I started to get into the fandom. I remember it was in the winter time and I was watching Digimon Tamers (Season 3). Wanting to learn more about the D-Reaper or see if there was any more information online. So off to the wonderful website of Wiki. Well, as some know the internet can lead you on one heck of a path and before I knew it I had Google images pulled up with pictures of Renamon. Even with safe mode on I seen pictures of the character with female parts. (Trying to keep the post G rated. Haha) Clicking on the link, it lead me to another website which I would spend a lot of my future time on. Yiffy.tk. That was the site that really got me into furry and starting to Rp. Which, somehow I actually met my Fiance. 

Sorry for the paragraph, but what/how were you introduced into the fandom?


----------



## Furry Anarchy (Apr 3, 2013)

I got into the fandom a few years back by simply stumbling across some artwork that I really liked, so I started to draw my own and I didn't like telling anyone I was a furry. I only joined the site earlier this year because my friend tableside6 told me he was a furry and he was on this site.


----------



## surrykitten (Apr 3, 2013)

porn... lots and lots of porn...

JK XD i really don't know. I went from liking anime to loving anthropomorphic animals, and im still happy!


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 3, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Furry_Crew_Chief (Apr 3, 2013)

Surry, you probably just like it for the porn. Admit it. Haha. 

I wish I could draw Anarchy, haha.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 3, 2013)

I was born a furry and I feel like a bat trapped in a wolfs body trapped in a human body.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 3, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I was born a furry and I feel like a bat trapped in a wolfs body trapped in a human body.



Don't worry Batman, it may take some time but I'll cut you outta both of them. I'll get my scissors. :3c

OT: You know...I'm really not sure what made me a furry. I've just always loved animal people. Lot's of kid's literature and cartoons had them in them. I suppose its hard to pin point due to that fact.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2013)

It'll be funny yet sad to tally up all the people that say "the porn!" in this thread. :V

As for me, I just like animals a lot and always liked foxes.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 3, 2013)

Curiosity, boredom, loneliness... naww really I saw it and thought "Oh boy this ought to be fun lets try it out"


----------



## Keeroh (Apr 3, 2013)

Gaiaonline got me into weird RP. Weird RP led to weird RP with furries. 
Rp with furries led to "Hey this is sorta neat..."
And then oops now I'm going to cons and drawing and fursuiting and chittering.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 3, 2013)

Star Fox.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Apr 3, 2013)

It was pretty much various furry artists and certain webcomics. I think watching Sonic fanart was a prelude to that.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 3, 2013)

I just like animals in people clothes.
So, why not share my animals in people clothes art to people who appreciate it?


----------



## PunchWeiler22 (Apr 3, 2013)

Curiosity, that and I attended Otakon when I could and every year it seemed like there were more and more furries. I always loved seeing them, being around them, and they were always so friendly and welcoming. I've also been wanting to explore my inner dog as of late and my friend pointed me towards here to learn more about it all.


----------



## kyouh (Apr 3, 2013)

The Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles got me into furry. Growing up, I thought anthropomorphism was so cool. It wasn't until high school that I heard about furries but at that time, I thought furry was just a fetish thing so I stayed away from it. With the new TMNT series released last year, it got me back into searching the webs to satisfy my fan needs and lo behold, the internet brought me to a furry art site and bam, the world felt perfect for a moment. So after seeing furry art and realizing that, "Hey, this is pretty cool," I wiki'd about furries and realized, "THESE ARE MY PEOPLE." Why I didn't give it a chance back then is a big regret. But yeah, that's how I got into the furry fandom.


----------



## JaxHusky (Apr 3, 2013)

Well I've always loved animals, but I'd have to say Disney's Robin Hood, and Don Bluth's All Dogs go to Heaven were the two movies that did it for me when I was growing up.  Always loved those movies and still do, that's why I still have 'em at college with me!  From there it was only a matter of time before the Internet led me to the furry fandom.  Thankfully I ran into convention videos back then that my 11 year old mind could handle, and not some of the weirder stuff out there.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 3, 2013)

I've played WoW for 8 years, and around when the Worgen race was being released people on the WoW forums were crying about how 'Furries' will take over WoW. Well, Worgens were released, Furries didn't take over WoW, and it all died off.
The question nagged at me though; 'What the balls is a Furry?'.
...So I googled it, found FAF, and that's pretty much it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 3, 2013)

One of us!
One of us!


----------



## TheKittyDante (Apr 3, 2013)

Was speaking with a friend once when he brought up Furries. Looked crazy, insane and very fuzzy. So here I am today. XD


----------



## Demensa (Apr 3, 2013)

I came across the term on the internet a few years ago and I didn't know what it meant, so I googled it.
I found FA and started browsing art on there.
Then I started watching furry artists and got sucked into the forums here.

That's pretty much it.


----------



## lilyWhite (Apr 3, 2013)

Adorable anthropomorphic animals. =^_^=


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 3, 2013)

lilyWhite said:


> Adorable anthropomorphic animals. =^_^=


That works too


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 3, 2013)

Because the characters I obsessed over were mostly animals with human features e.g. sonic, mickey, beast boy and starfire from the teen titans, goofy, sonic, some show I saw on cartoon network with like a fox character I liked, almost dressed like a private investigator, and other characters. Not to mention, but, I like furry porn. I don't have a fursona, because, 1. I can't draw, 2. There really isn't a specific species or breed of animal that fits me, and 3. I would like to wear whatever animal accessories I feel like wearing at the time or based on my mood (usually some sort of tail or ears).


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 3, 2013)

Came for the porn, stayed for the camaraderie. 

FAF is the reason I got into the community proper because prior to joining I tacitly assumed all furries were murry purry sparklefags. Little did I know there are good ones. A bunch of them.


----------



## Avindur (Apr 3, 2013)

Always loved books with dragons in them, fascinated by them. So I was searching for fanfiction, and found sofurry. Needless to say,i got hooked on the pr0n that came with it.


----------



## Cat_Nipz (Apr 3, 2013)

Watching Revit's videos and seeing other videos of anthrocon and what not. At first I watched them as a joke because my friend group was against furries and thought they were all just sex addicted maniacs (I still believe that lmao) and I really liked the videos and I have a strange liking for acting and making others believe i'm my own character. Also what's so good about the porn? I clicked on the baby furs section and instantly got erectile dysfunction.


----------



## Furry_Crew_Chief (Apr 3, 2013)

It seems quite diverse on how we all became furries. I was talking with my fiancÃ© last night about this and realized that the generation I grew up with had a lot of anthropomorphic figures. Swat cats, lion king, and so many other shows and movies that had that influence. I had realized that I loved talking animals in shows. They always seemed to have a more diverse and well thought of character.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 3, 2013)

Star Fox might've been a part of it.  I first heard about furries due to Anthrocon being held in Pittsburgh every year, so that was also a part of it.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 3, 2013)

The earliest I remember, I thought that a 'furry' was some sort of cartoon animal. I saw a few 'flipnotes' (Little animations made using Dsi on-board software) featuring a few little cartoon furballs. I quite enjoyed them, so I googled for furry art. When I did so, I understood immediately there was more to it that what I originally thought. So I researched the fandom, and I was quite interested. I hovered over websites for a long while, nearly a year before I signed up to FAF.


----------



## rodan9000000 (Apr 3, 2013)

I think Digimon is part of it also but I don't know. I like Renamon and I looked up Renamon and she wears different outfits. I also started to think dragons as well and when I looked that up it amazed me and I started to draw my own furry character an Cyber-Dragon.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Apr 3, 2013)

I must be a monstrosity or some sort of alien... what brought me to the fandom is NOT PORN!! D:


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 3, 2013)

Lots of anthro cartoons when I was a child, combined with an active imagination. I was probably a furry a full five years before I realized it was even a thing.


----------



## badlands (Apr 3, 2013)

am i the only one who can't actually remember?

i think i just drifted over here...


----------



## Kenzie (Apr 3, 2013)

badlands said:


> am i the only one who can't actually remember?
> 
> i think i just drifted over here...


I don't remember either.

I don't know what first got me into it, but I suppose I've never actually been part of the 'fandom' until I joined this forum. 
I've always loved furry artwork and all that stuff for years, but I've never actually participated in the whole fandom thing. I've never had any friends at all in this sort of thing, and I've never participated in any website about it. I still don't even think of myself as part of the fandom. I've been here for a few months and I've still hardly posted anything.

I want to get into it more though. Lately I've been trying to draw some furry-style pictures.


----------



## MischievousPooka (Apr 4, 2013)

I always found it pretty easy to draw animals and creatures when I was  pretty young.  And I do like the Egyptian mythology.  Later on I found  site where I can posted my artwork and found furries that like my art.


----------



## Endle (Apr 4, 2013)

Short version: 1) *NOT *porn! 2) Qarrezel's handiwork 3) Awesomeness of dragons

Long version:
I was of the generation that had Tail Spin, Duck Tales, TMNT, Darkwing Duck, and eventually Lion King.  However, I've always been closer to animals than to people.  As a result I have always been curious as to how they observe the world, smell it, hear it, climb, claw or fly through it.  The closer I could get to _being_ an animal, the nearer I was to unlocking their world. (***disclaimer*: I am resolutely human, so let's not go down the 'otherkin' road. =P **** Though, if you wish to discuss what the 'soul' is, I hear starting a new thread about it would be a great idea...for the popcorn business :V)

Naturally, I can't grow scales, fur, claws, or extended canines (though I do have longer than normal canines and sharper molars), so instead I took up habits that were animalistic.  *[*Yup! Nothing like urinating on a tree and telling the cop "_What!? I'm marking my territory!_" :V*]*  No, things such as running on the "pads" of your feet (digitigrade).  That only goes so far, till I came across fursuits.  Initially the 'cartoonish' ones, but those were a major turn-off.  Then I saw Qarrezel's work in action (The "Grey Witch" in particular), and I was picking my jaw up off the floor for a week.  After that, I needed to find more of her works and those like hers, and that's what lead me to FA and eventually here.

Also, *NOT* porn!

P.S. Draco of Dragonheart did me in for the dragon bit.


----------



## Mittens (Apr 4, 2013)

Searched dragons on deviant art, found an artist who drew anthropomorphic dragons and then I just searched anthropomorphic animals afterwards that lead me to this fandom and I just happened to like it


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 4, 2013)

Making monies.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 4, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Making monies.


Poser :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 4, 2013)

The realization that I could have been a furfag since first grade.


----------



## CalamitySquish (Apr 5, 2013)

the fact that I have fetishes lol

and I noticed furries on whirled a while ago. 

then i found....more haha


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 5, 2013)

Dragons. Need I say more?


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Apr 5, 2013)

I've more or less been a furry my whole life so I can't really remember what got me started, if I had to guess it was probably cartoons that got me started.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 5, 2013)

Angel the Catgirl.

Ugh...


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Apr 10, 2013)

When I was a young boy, whenever we played pin the tail on the donkey, instead of putting the tail where it should go, I always pinned that donkey right in the asshole.  It was then that I first realized I was a fucked up individual.  It was difficult suppressing and hiding my animal/sexual urges.  Thank fucking God I finally found furry fapping material.  My dog doesn't even hide from me anymore.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 10, 2013)

Cid_Nielcen said:


> When I was a young boy, whenever we played pin the tail on the donkey, instead of putting the tail where it should go, I always pinned that donkey right in the asshole.  It was then that I first realized I was a fucked up individual.  It was difficult suppressing and hiding my animal/sexual urges.  Thank fucking God I finally found furry fapping material.  My dog doesn't even hide from me anymore.



Dear god, please tell me you're fucking joking.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Apr 10, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Dear god, please tell me you're fucking joking.



  It's funnier when you don't know if it's a joke or not.


----------



## pewdiepie (Apr 11, 2013)

I got into it via a long series of strange events, but short story; guy i know told me he was into animated beastiality and all the like, kept telling me i should check it out. I outright refused but eventually he got me to at least take a look at the least-disturbing, the furry area. after a while of mixed reactions i finally decided to look further into it.(i will admit it was mostly porn) and y'no, i thought it was great. after a while i met a girl online who was also into it but a lot deeper and more bdsm-related... we had some damn good times. 4 years later, and now im starting to go backwards and look into this non-sexual side of it all. and i gotta say, so far im greatly interested in it


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 11, 2013)

A better question might be "What keeps you going in the fandom?"

Myself, I'm still proud of who I am. But I am even more proud of who, through the aid of a fursuit, I might become. I want my legacy in Furry to be as "the most dangerous mind in the fandom." My father says the very idea of my fursona is wrong but I think otherwise because I feel there are so many "off-limits" songs to enjoy that I would not have the power to do so on my own. And besides, wouldn't those couched in liberalism know that whites still bear the weight of sins that occurred centuries ago, in a phenomneon known as "white guilt"? If all Caucasians are automatically imperialist and bigoted (a term which no longer deters me from doing or saying anything) and there is nothing I can do to make amends, why is it a bad idea to get a fursuit built in the image of a black wolf, and just "pass"? The fact that this is such a scandalous idea- at least in the United States- is enough to make me never want to burn out and leave the fandom because I want to shock people, I want to enjoy the "forbidden" music, I want to walk between the zones even when I'm not supposed to.


----------



## Recel (Apr 11, 2013)

I always had a big like in drawing animal-people as a kid. As I got introduced to the net not a long time passed as I found out there are others who draw them too, and draw them much better than me. Once I found a link to FA on a picture, and so I looked. I liked it so I registered, than checked the forums, a year later I registered here too and I kind of stuck around since than.


----------



## Retro (Apr 11, 2013)

The dragons, man.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 11, 2013)

Some furry posted a comment on an old Youtube video going over the then-latest Halo: CE mods. He was asking why there weren't any Argonians and Elites fucking in the video. I clicked his channel, Googled 'Furry', went through some weird ass anti-furry phase after reading the dumb shit on ED, and eventually admitted to myself that yes, I had become a furry. 

Honestly this sounds like some kind of 'coming out' story. 

Man that's bad.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 11, 2013)

Was Tom Cruise and John Travolta in that closet with you?


----------



## TheNewBreed (Apr 11, 2013)

Uh... I'd like to say that I DIDN'T find the fandom through finding yiff a few years back, then after being way too into yiff for a few years left porn and was like... "Wait, I'm missing something" then realized I was a total furry. So instead I'm going with the story that I am a werewolf and you know, it was just natural. Next? XD


----------



## dcdsharkattack03 (Apr 11, 2013)

My recent entrance into the fandom began on Tumblr's shark tag by checking out a graphic novel called Last Man Standing, which features a character called "Jawsome" who had been turned half-shark by DNA splicing experiments.  From there through the shark tag, I found more anthro-shark art, which eventually led me to the FA mainsite.


----------



## CanisTechnis (Apr 11, 2013)

One of my favorite shows when I was a kid was the SatAM Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog. When that ended, I found Star Fox and it became one of my favorite video game series. Throughout my life, I've found myself seeking out media where anthropomorphic animals had a large role and preferring it to traditional media involving humans. Only recently did I discover the furry fandom and the vast amount of art and wonderful artists within it. Prior to that, I felt somewhat childish for actively seeking out things like this. (Ex. Secretively obtaining a copy of Solatorobo for NDS a while after it came out and keeping it hidden for fear of being made fun of. I later ended up showing it to some people and telling them it was like Mega Man Legends with Star Fox characters.) 

Fast forward to several months ago when I discovered Two Kinds and learned that there was an entire community of people interested in the same stuff I was. I later went on to read Freefall and the Cross Time CafÃ© collection of webcomics and have felt at home ever since.

I guess you could say I've been a furry my whole life. I just didn't know the technical term for it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 11, 2013)

...
......
Tailsrulz. HEAR ME OUT!

At the time of finding him back innnnn...2008(?), I didn't know being a furry was even a thing honestly. It was a very specific piece that hooked me by him, but I just assumed seductive fox chicks wasn't even really a big deal. Since I sucked at Internetting back then I didn't find any other furry artists for the next year or so. Then I found Sequential Arts by JollyJack. Man, I loved that webcomic. It was Jack and Mark for a while until I saw Furaffinity. I kinda avoided it, because there was an odd piece on the front page and I immediately assumed "Whoooaaaa hey, this isn't for me". 

Eventually, I just settled into the 'burbs of the furry neighborhood. That section between the controversial side of the fandom like Eltonpot, Showkaiser, Daigo (I say controversial because they have no issue with massive mamms and dongs) and the more tame crowd like Mark, Squeege, and damn...there was a Japanese artist I followed.

Pretty much my journey. Haven't gotten to the light on the mountain yet though.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 11, 2013)

dcdsharkattack03 said:


> My recent entrance into the fandom began on Tumblr's shark tag by checking out a graphic novel called Last Man Standing, which features a character called "Jawsome" who had been turned half-shark by DNA splicing experiments.  From there through the shark tag, I found more anthro-shark art, which eventually led me to the FA mainsite.


That's a cool way to find the fandom :-]

I think the first time I learned of the term furry was when I was looking online for Digimon related stuff. Like 8 years ago.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Apr 11, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> That's a cool way to find the fandom :-]
> 
> I think the first time I learned of the term furry was when I was looking online for Digimon related stuff. Like 8 years ago.



The first time I learned of the term furry was when I was looking online for bears.  I didn't even know they were called bears at the time, so I was using search words like chubby, stocky, hairy men.  Eventually I used the word furry as part of my search and found a documentary in the form of a news report explaining what a furry was.  Looking back at it now, it's pretty amazing that it was actually a good report on what the fandom is, without any negative bias.


----------



## Ramses (Apr 11, 2013)

I was raised by a wolf pack.

Just kidding. Or am I?

I got into the fandom by just meeting people - in bars, at parties, whatever. Some of them were members of the Fur Brigade, while others were into - um - other things.
This is New York, so you meet folks who are into all sorts of things.

Anyway, I've always felt like a wolf. I guess I've always been a furry, I just didn't know it for a long time.


----------



## Magick (Apr 11, 2013)

I thought it was interesting in stories when there were anthropomorphic creatures instead of just all humans, and using comparisons to reflect someone's traits and behaviors with those of animals to find some sort of similarities between the different species. 

Plus it's good to have some variety, and I've always felt "out of place" but it just kinda clicked when I found the fandom, strange but still (Somewhat, in some cases) acceptable.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 11, 2013)

Magick said:


> I thought it was interesting in stories when there were anthropomorphic creatures instead of just all humans, and using comparisons to reflect someone's traits and behaviors with those of animals to find some sort of similarities between the different species.
> 
> Plus it's good to have some variety, and I've always felt "out of place" but it just kinda clicked when I found the fandom, strange but still (Somewhat, in some cases) acceptable.


 Yeah, I don't know why, ever since I was 3, I always liked animals with human features. Didn't know what furry fandom was until last year. It also feels like some sort of spiritual thing to me, like a weird revelation and the furry fandom helps me understand my true spiritual self. No, I do not mean otherkin or therion, well maybe in some way, but not exactly. I don't know why, but it feels like something that was meant to happen.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Apr 11, 2013)

CanisTechnis said:


> I guess you could say I've been a furry my whole life. I just didn't know the technical term for it.



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Distorted (Apr 11, 2013)

Looney Tunes
Disney
The Redwall Series
Animal Planet
My friend
......
Porn (my friend's fault)

Basically I enjoy stories with furry little creatures more than human ones.


----------



## Magick (Apr 12, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Yeah, I don't know why, ever since I was 3, I always liked animals with human features. Didn't know what furry fandom was until last year. It also feels like some sort of spiritual thing to me, like a weird revelation and the furry fandom helps me understand my true spiritual self. No, I do not mean otherkin or therion, well maybe in some way, but not exactly. I don't know why, but it feels like something that was meant to happen.



I'm pretty sure I see where you're coming from, especially about the spiritual side of it (Hear a lot of Native American mythology growing up in Colorado and going to museums) It's something I enjoy thinking about, but it's kind of hard to voice those kinds of things when there's a fat guy wearing a yarn tail crying over how he's really a wolf and can't take living as a human. Especially at conventions :/


----------



## dcdsharkattack03 (Apr 12, 2013)

Magick said:


> I'm pretty sure I see where you're coming from, especially about the spiritual side of it (Hear a lot of Native American mythology growing up in Colorado and going to museums) It's something I enjoy thinking about, but it's kind of hard to voice those kinds of things when there's a fat guy wearing a yarn tail crying over how he's really a wolf and can't take living as a human. Especially at conventions :/



One of my friends and I had a conversation about the spiritual aspect of animal affinity.  We both feel that the animal that represents us represents our most pure, base aspects and that we should strive to more closely embody those aspects.  This also led to a really cool idea for a tattoo: his animal is the wolf, and he thought about getting one of those shredded flesh-style tattoos that reveals something beneath it.  Instead of musculature or human anatomy, he wants to have wolf fur showing through the tears.


----------



## Joey (Apr 12, 2013)

Marijuana.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 12, 2013)

Magick said:


> I'm pretty sure I see where you're coming from, especially about the spiritual side of it (Hear a lot of Native American mythology growing up in Colorado and going to museums) It's something I enjoy thinking about, but it's kind of hard to voice those kinds of things when there's a fat guy wearing a yarn tail crying over how he's really a wolf and can't take living as a human. Especially at conventions :/


 lmfao. When I was really young, I used to always want to have a tail. I don't wanna sound too weird, but it was to express my sexual nature, and I was only 3 years old.


----------



## miskey (Apr 12, 2013)

I used to always watch the cartoons (Kung Fu Panda comes to mind) and stuff like that. Then I found some seriously kickass art and that's maybe. Idk, I also love animals, maybe that has something to do with it =P


----------



## Furry Anarchy (Apr 13, 2013)

Furry_Crew_Chief said:


> I wish I could draw Anarchy, haha.


I was terrible at drawing at first but if you keep trying and practicing you start to add alot of detail to the slightest things and pretty soon you're decent at drawing.


----------



## Fox_720B (Apr 13, 2013)

It was really my sister that got me into the fandom. Although I'd had brief encounters with the fandom in the past, it was never anything that seemed normal or interesting to me. But once someone I cared for became involved, I took a second look.

For a long time I was nervous to really get interested, wondering what people would think of it...but at the same time everyone around me was drawing anthros, and I even developed and role played my own characters...but was still afraid to call myself a furry or be associated with any sort of label.

But finally last January I thought...screw it...I'm a furry in everything but name and I quite enjoy the fandom. So I became involved, registered here, updated my FA profile and decided to have fun with it. Haven't looked back. Yeah, there's drama in the fandom, and drama associated with people who don't understand that furry means a different thing to everyone...but holding yourself back from something you really enjoy for fear of judgement only leads to unhappiness.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 14, 2013)

Search results with Yerf, Furnation and VCL showing up in late 1996.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 14, 2013)

Accident. Just discovered it, found pron. Perfect.


----------



## HaewooTheCat (Apr 17, 2013)

I was on a furry website because they had these pictures of these things called "Chakats" which I was really into at the time.I was still discovering the fandom of people who liked chakats and Sonic. Then I went onto this forum of chakat and Sonic fans and realized that everyone had a character to represent their personality and I wanted one of those characters.Then a few years later I started playing this game called "Sonic Character Designer" and I decided to make my own character. I made my character a black and white cat with green eyes and a purple collar. I named the character Haewoo which is a Korean name that means grace and beauty.This character became my fursona and I became a furry.


----------



## rhansen23 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well, I've always liked cartoons with anthropomorphic characters, and when I was younger all my pretend games had me being part wolf . Add that to my stories I liked to write, and I was pretty much set. Course, I had no clue it was common at all, and it wasn't until I was stuck on watch on the ship for 8 hours in the middle of the night that my friend mentioned how much he liked it too. then he showed me FurAffinity and I was hooked. And viola!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 27, 2013)

Furry_Crew_Chief said:


> I was watching Digimon Tamers (Season 3).



Exactly the same for me! The catalyst that began my journey into the fandom. In fact, much of the other seasons of Digimon too. Looked for fan art of the Digimons and found fan fiction. Eventually found sites which used this term 'furry'. I found out some more and thought 'huh, so there's a name for people like me'. Led me to dA, and to FA (but it was a friend who introduced me to FA).

But that's how I found the *fandom*. I think I was born a furry. All my drawings when I was growing up were furry in some way, and most of what I write is furry too (not intentionally).


----------



## Tyranny (Apr 27, 2013)

I'll see if I can start from the beginning, I've always loved monsters and non human-stuff in general, I as a kid have seen all dogs go to heaven, fox and the hound etc. and of course I liked it but I still prefered other stuff. Longer than I can remember I have always loved godzilla, would that count, even slightly, as anthropomorphic?, and all except for one past occasion I prefered godzilla over EVERYTHING. Also as I said before, and I'm not quite sure if it has anything to do with it, but as a kid I always wanted to be my current favorite character, calling it my ''ultimate form'', probably because I watched digimon, which I STILL really like, but as well as tons of other things, and godzilla. Once I got a computer and as time went by as I familiarized myself with godzilla, I came across a site called twisted kaiju theater, which had the kaiju girls. I didn't find the art attractive yet still loved it for some reason...I'll never know. As I remember I heard a bit about furry or furries until I had somewhat of an understanding, then I looked up the furry fandom article on wikipedia, and learned the basics. Years ago if someone were to tell me ''Hey your gonna like something MORE than godzilla I would say ''What have you been smoking!?''. Then december 2011, browsing deviant art and learning of an ask ridley blog, from metroid, I skimmed through it and FINALLY after all these years sent a message online, I began asking more questions, I eventually got to know the guy behind the operation, and at time's being unintentionally annoying to him, made a new friend, he did art for me sometimes, he really liked the idea of ridleyxsamus, even though he wasn't a furry, and his art wasn't explicit, due to him being a christian, however I also love the nasty pics of samusxridley. I actually slowly began to like ridley MORE than godzilla. I eventually made my own tumblr page, and came across this video on a metroid blog called ''spacedragonstyle raggamissile'', looked at more lapfox, got hooked, also learning of extinctioners, originally I liked ridley more than renard, then it switched, I began to ponder ''Hey, I wonder if I should become a furry?'', made sure I new what I was getting into, and decided YES. Now, as my past self would call it, my ''ultimate form'', my ideal self, fursona etc. is now my #1 favorite.


----------



## Steel033 (Apr 28, 2013)

Years ago while I was in junior high, I was in a Comic shop and I saw a book called The American Journal of Anthropomorphics vol 4, it featured Michelle Lights art on the cover and I couldn't stop looking at it. Id always been interested in art and drawing and this was something totally new to me. I bought the book and went through it over and over. then I started going online and learning more about this art and its fan base. Was one of the koolest things I had ever seen. Long and Short, I was hooked, and being a part of this has helped me as a person and an artist. in fact im getting ready to take some work to my first Fur Con

Lol so there's this tigers story X3


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2013)

I was bored, and wanted to see what the fuss was about.

Then I just ended up being more "beside" the fandom rather then in it.


----------



## PenguinzOnTheMBTA (Apr 28, 2013)

i heard about it, had no idea what it meant, looked it up, joined furaffinity (this all happened in about 5 minutes)


----------



## Clancy (Apr 28, 2013)

xcvbcv xcvbv


----------



## freakangel (Apr 28, 2013)

A long while back I had a roommate who we constantly made jokes about being a furry, I have no idea if he actually was or not. 
I've always been a creative gal, enjoying stories involving anthropomorphic animals and role playing... seemed that fandom of furries was the next logical step


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Apr 28, 2013)

I kind of leaned on the more animal looking drawings to the point where I discovered that my favourite hobby was drawing furries, and made my own fursona. Started out as a wolf but after a while I felt more like I leaned for meerkats.


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 12, 2013)

Actually thinking of it, I always liked anthro and feral characters with human intellect in books n TV. 
I used to read Redwall, watch Teenage mutant ninja turtles, Disney and ghibli films and also stuff where people were transformed but kept their mind, I found it interesting for some reason.


----------



## CatterHatter (May 13, 2013)

The actual thing that led me to the furry fandom was running across Grisser's art of beefy anthros while in an image search on Google. Interested in this I looked around until I eventually ended up at FA.

The reason why it was an interest though is that I've been drawing for as long as I can remember, and I've always drawn nonhuman things. This is not limited to anthropomorphic animals as I also draw regular animals, aliens, demons, other people sporting horns and tails, surreal or fantasy beings and such. I also got into mythology around 3rd grade and added mythological creatures into my list of nonhuman drawings. And like many other people I identified on some level with the slew of anthropomorphic characters in cartoon shows and games.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 13, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Exactly the same for me! The catalyst that began my journey into the fandom. In fact, much of the other seasons of Digimon too. Looked for fan art of the Digimons and found fan fiction. Eventually found sites which used this term 'furry'. I found out some more and thought 'huh, so there's a name for people like me'. Led me to dA, and to FA (but it was a friend who introduced me to FA).
> 
> But that's how I found the *fandom*. I think I was born a furry. All my drawings when I was growing up were furry in some way, and most of what I write is furry too (not intentionally).


Hot damn! I was born a furry too, my horns were a real pain on my mothers powpow.


----------



## septango (May 13, 2013)

yiff


----------



## Rilvor (May 13, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Hot damn! I was born a furry too, my horns were a real pain on my mothers powpow.



Hah! I was born Goth, you know, so just imagine how that birth must have been!

Needless to say, I was raised by bats.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 13, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Hot damn! I was born a furry too, my horns were a real pain on my mothers powpow.



I hope she gets an extra special mother's day present for that...


----------



## septango (May 13, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Hah! I was born Goth, you know, so just imagine how that birth must have been!
> 
> Needless to say, I was raised by bats.


 i fucking love voltaire


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 13, 2013)

Clancy said:


> The site was ran by Shadowlord and Dragoniade, FA's Dragoniade!. I forgot the name of the site to be honest... but it was around 2000-2002. It had a picture that said "To make the world a better place, MINE!"... I liked the place so much I actually agreed then... ha ha ha oh, you teenagers and your shenanigans.




Shadowlord inc if I recall, I found it years ago looking up random video clips of old cartoons


----------



## Alicia Dargon (May 13, 2013)

I guess I was more or less born a furry. If not, then I was destined for it as I can't see how I would have ever gotten around it. I've felt an odd tingly sensational relationship with anthropomorphism ever since I was old enough to recognize it. When I was old enough to operate the internet I discovered Wolfhome, which was/is a therian 2D graphical chat site. I found other furry-ish websites over the years that ultimately led me to FA where I was completely closeted in more ways then just furry until 2011 when I started going to fur meets and then 2012 when I attended my first convention, furry or otherwise. After that its just been another day in the life.

but yeah I coulda been raised in this community and it only would have served to expedite where I have ended up today, because, as I said, I was born for this.


----------



## Shaade (May 13, 2013)

For me, it would be a collection of things.
The earliest of which that I can remember is having an unusually strong attraction (by attraction I mean attraction in general, not just sexual attraction) to the Cadbury bunny when I was literally 4 or 5 years old.
The biggest/most influential single thing would probably be Starfox. I suppose I basically thought, 'Damn, they're so much cooler than humans, and alot prettier to boot - I want to be like that.' And so my fursona (which I regard as me) started off basically as a black-furred Fox McCloud when I was 12 or 13 years old.
There are many other small influences and so on, but i'd be sitting here all day trying to list them.
So I think of it really as a life-long progression rather than just a single, sudden shift. 
I'd love to think I was born a furry though, but I obviously don't/can't know that.


----------



## MattsyKuntheKitsune (May 15, 2013)

I dunno, really. I think it started back my senior year of high school where I got the idea to write a novel about this young wolf girl who was taken from her family so she could be used for her magical power over time. Then something told me to make her a fox.

Then it kinda spiraled out of control. XD the novel's now a webcomic and a LOT less Mary-sue sounding, but I was originally gonna have anthro characters, so I dove into the furry fandom that way.


----------



## MaxMorsus (May 16, 2013)

I guess I've always been a furry at heart - I used to love cartoons like _Biker Mice From Mars, Road Rovers, Swat Kats, Ninja Turtles, Beast Wars, Thundercats,_ any shows or video games with Werewolves or other anthro style furry animals (loved StarFox), but especially canines. I guess I love all kinds of animations and fantasy stories, especially with anthro characters!

I used to draw a lot of wolf/dog/fox type anthro characters when I was a child, I'd collect toy dogs and draw comic strips about their adventures etc.. When I first became aware of furries though, I thought it was just a sexual fetish thanks to how it's been portrayed in society. It was a long time before I realized that that was just one small part of the fandom and for the most part, it's just like minded people enjoying cartoon animals and getting together to share things in common, so I started attending meets etc..


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 16, 2013)

Honestly? Hating it. When I was younger I kinda jumped on the "furry hater" bandwagon like years ago. But as I got older hatred just kinda turned into morbid fascination. I still find this fandom (and all fandoms) horrible, but it's just so amusing to me that I stick around.


----------



## TricksterF (May 16, 2013)

My friend.. Very awkwardly though.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 16, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Honestly? Hating it. When I was younger I kinda jumped on the "furry hater" bandwagon like years ago. But as I got older hatred just kinda turned into morbid fascination. I still find this fandom (and all fandoms) horrible, but it's just so amusing to me that I stick around.


I see that a lot since I joined here. Funny how that happens.


----------



## Fyra (May 19, 2013)

Well, I've always loved drawing animals and writing stories with animals that could talk, but honesty what got me into the fandom was fursuit dance videos. @_@


----------



## pandemic (May 20, 2013)

because of my genetics, i was actually always very confused...

in the early days of human civilizaiton, we were genetically mutated such that our brains would respond to our captive wolves' pheromones.  we had wonderful sexy nights with those wolves, and it led to better relations between us and wolf kind.  other humans who tried to domesticate wolves were unable to, as they didnt give a **** about those wolves.  Thus, our heritage survived, and we mated with the wolves many many times and survived together.

As civilization developed, that whole man-on-wolf thing became discouraged, and we were no longer able to express that.  (? 0_0)

But lo and behold, one day, this thing called the twentieth-century came along, and all of us dog-fuckers were able to come out of the shadows, and express our love as newfound furries.  and we loved each other's furry selves, and played with each other's tails, and it was great.

And thats how furries happened.


----------



## Elkie (May 20, 2013)

I like anthropomorphic animals. That's all


----------



## Duality Jack (May 20, 2013)

I was bored on the Internet. 
Also I like frisky women who enjoy wearing animal ears.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 20, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Hah! I was born Goth, you know, so just imagine how that birth must have been!
> 
> Needless to say, I was raised by bats.


Yay!
That song was pretty catchy, espeically the part about eye punching XD


----------



## placebo12 (May 22, 2013)

I accidentally found a TF artist's page in middle school. I have been drifting around ever since.


----------



## kap (May 22, 2013)

I was looking up stuff about sewing/costuming, and kept running into this fandom. Eventually, I was compelled to look into it more and found that I was interested in the sorts of costumes and art people made. I'm not really into the sketchier parts of the fandom though.


----------



## F A N G (May 24, 2013)

How i came up on this site is a longer story then all harry potter books. Just lets keep it short: Always had a strong love for wolves and when i watched on tv something about furries i saw alot of it in me but forgot it the next day, i was only 10. 4 years i met someone online asking me if i was a furry well i responded with "No, Mm maybe a little bit, A bit, Maybe, Yes" and he put me in the furry fandom, its the best thing happened in me life


----------



## HannaH Wolf (Jul 27, 2013)

I was introduced to Furry Fandom in January 2011, on exactly the 19th, (which was a Wednesday, by the way).  Why do I remember this?  What happened in Furry history on that day was TLC's releasing of their seventh episode to the first season of their most recently released series: _*"My Strange Addiction"*_.  It was from the mouth of Lauren Atkins I first heard the title "Furry Fandom", and from her documented lifestyle as a fursuiter, (as ill-captured she's explained it had been), I only first knew of the branch of the Fandom called the fursuiters and very little artwork.  Having learned of this organized community where people held the same passion for human behaving animals as I've had for several years before hearing about fursuits, I looked more intently into their culture to find out everything I could about this thing called "Furry"; and the more I looked into it, the more fascinated I became, as I am still becoming even now.  Of all the characters I discovered, two of them who stood out were the sister wolves Kate and Lilly from _*"Alpha and Omega"*_ released September 17, 2010.  I envisioned what it would be like if I became one of those wolf characters, so it's understandable how ecstatic I was when I found out I can actually become one of these characters.  This is also how I decided on the species for my fursona, and her gender.  I'm now working toward bringing my fursona to life by commissioning a partial of her I can wear and perform in.  Being actively involved in the Fandom, I write stories and poetry, make the occasional sketch of a fursuiter and am dreaming everyday of the day that I will be a real-life Furry and seeing many others at the meetings around the world; all of which play their own part in this magnificent world we've created for ourselves.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jul 27, 2013)

Came for the porn, stayed for the lulz.


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 27, 2013)

I have always been a furry! just didn't know what it was until recently. the fandom pulled me in while I was looking at the art a few years back. 
Then i finally got up the courage and joined this forum. I like the people and chatting. Yes, even when it gets off topic! I love meeting new characters and personalities.
I think that there should be a link on the google home page!  Are you a furry? Click here to find out! Would have saved a lot of time searching.


----------



## Haydo_lab (Jul 27, 2013)

When I was a little kid I used to act like a dog a lot. Not eating out of a bowl on the floor and urinating up trees, just the general stuff you do when you're a kid who doesn't really fit in with the others and feels more comfortable as someone, something else. My mom has a photo of me when I was about five with my hands raised, tips of my fingers bent over to form 'paws'. Hah. Didn't have a clue about the fandom until earlier this year when I came across videos on Youtube. Now saving for a fursuit


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 27, 2013)

I don't really know, i always liked anthropomorphics, I think it escalated from manga/anime ._.


----------



## Aulendra (Jul 27, 2013)

Like many people I was one of those "born furries". Always pretending I was a dog or cat, sticking things.in NY pants and pretending it was.a tail, running on all fours, picturing my schoolmates and teachers as anthros. Well eventually I grew up and stopped that, discovering the joys of the internet. Years later a friend and I trolled furcadia for laughs,neither of us really understanding what a furry was, when I saw a dragon AV. It was that day I was hooked.


----------



## Entay (Jul 27, 2013)

To be honest, I did not know what a furry was until February of this year o A o My friend introduced me to the fandom, and I got hooked to the artwork cx


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 28, 2013)

Aulendra said:


> Like many people I was one of those "born furries". Always pretending I was a dog or cat, sticking things.in NY pants and pretending it was.a tail, running on all fours, picturing my schoolmates and teachers as anthros. Well eventually I grew up and stopped that, discovering the joys of the internet. Years later a friend and I trolled furcadia for laughs,neither of us really understanding what a furry was, when I saw a dragon AV. It was that day I was hooked.



Damn, I have actually done some of that things when I was a child. I just had a weird and fucked up revelation


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 28, 2013)

Starfox!
Well, kinda.
Let's go back to about a year and a half ago....

In mid 2011, I gained access to the internet at home for the first time (we are quite behind on gaining internet access). Later that year, I started regularly using the internet. At some point a little time before I gained a lot of internet access, I had become a fan of My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. This of course led me to using the computer to search for said show, and find news, watch episodes, view fanart, and talk with other fans. At some point, I believe I heard things said like "bronies are worse then furries" or "bronies are closet furries", and even more cringe worth "bronies are furries who don't know they're gay yet". I was confused. What is a furry? So I looked it up. I didn't understand. There was nothing here that made furries deserve the hate they get. Sure, there was porn, but many fandoms had porn. Its to be expected. I didn't mind the porn. Admittedly, perhaps I even kind of liked it. Even so, I moved on from this subject. I figured that furries were weird, but had nothing wrong with them.

A ways later, in late 2012, I started playing a game called Starfox Adventures. Years ago, I had played Starfox Assault, and I was happy to finally play another Starfox game. I was pleased to see that I could play Krystal, as I loved how she looked and walked. I continued to play it, and this led me to want to search for all kinds of Starfox related things in hope for more Starfox. I mean, I loved this game. I wanted to know if there was news for more Starfox on the way. I was dissapointed to find very little, but that's okay. I found a Starfox community that had a lot of furries in it, and I also saw relations with and remembered what furries are. I soon embraced the fact that I was a fan of anthropomorphic animals, and consequently I finally at some point, in late 2012 I think, decided I was a furry. Maybe it was early 2013. Sooner or later I found my way to this site.


----------



## Skana (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm an avid 4chan lurker, and though I don't post, I spend more of my time in that hellhole than is healthy for me. My introduction to the furry fandom came just a bit after the infamous 100M GET. The 'Furry GET'.
Of course, 4chan collectively shit itself for a bit, and they started nagging about 'furfags' and how they were the scum of the earth, stealing their GET and posting furry pics.

I was immediately captivated by this odd, yet somewhat interesting and unorthodox art, so I googled 'furry art'. I stumbled upon deviantart and for a long time just watched strictly sfw pics, as I didn't have an account back then.
Later on I joined a certain furry forum, on which I spent a lot of time until I became interested in the brony thing. Just a bit ago, I decided to stop talking to all these bronies, as most of them were into the show in a much more intense way than I was.
I also hated season 3 and haven't even watched it all because it bores me to bits.

Yeah, I think the more casual hobby of the furry fandom is more for me, compared to the intense lifestyle that being a brony is at times. In a way, I consider bronies more furry than furry, because most of them let their entire identity be decided by this one thing. So now, after a two and a half year hiatus, I'm back in the furry fandom. Though I won't be participating in the near-obsessive way I participated in the MLP fandom or the way I was in the furry fandom, three years ago.


----------



## 0rang3 (Jul 28, 2013)

P0rn brought me here, I guess porn ain't bad at all.


----------



## bkatt500 (Jul 29, 2013)

I blame Neopets for allowing me to not just drop the talking animal thing when I got older.  Then in eighth grade Neopets was kinda not acceptable, so I decided to just draw my anthro Neopet characters as normal anthro animals.  BRILLIANT BEST PLAN EVER.


----------



## rosewolf13 (Jul 29, 2013)

back in the 8th I went on DeviantART searching for pr0n. Needless to say I found a picture of babyfurs and thought they were cute, from there I easily found anthros. I looked into the fandom a little and only saw the bad stuff so I thought it was absurd for about a day. I continued to delve deep into the furry fandom just learning about it and I fell in love.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 30, 2013)

0rang3 said:


> P0rn brought me here, I guess porn ain't bad at all.


Thizzzz.


----------



## Neon Poi (Jul 30, 2013)

When I was 12, I was all about Wicca and therians. Therians were always badmouthing furries on their forums, so I looked them up. I thought the idea was awesome. I stopped believing in all of that spirituality/magic/animal souls thing and joined the fandom. Ten years later, I'm still a furry.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jul 30, 2013)

Aulendra said:


> Like many people I was one of those "born furries". Always pretending I was a dog or cat, sticking things.in NY pants and pretending it was.a tail, running on all fours, picturing my schoolmates and teachers as anthros. Well eventually I grew up and stopped that, discovering the joys of the internet. Years later a friend and I trolled furcadia for laughs,neither of us really understanding what a furry was, when I saw a dragon AV. It was that day I was hooked.



I don't think anyone could have described my furry lil' life any better >>


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2013)

I remember when I found my first furry webcomic...



Why'd it have to be Better Days? It could have AT LEAST been Las Linda's! 
So many wall texts...


----------



## Mekali Kaga (Aug 1, 2013)

Oddly enough, it started by watching this video on YouTube showing someone walking in a quad suit that they had made and saw that it was really cool (looked uncomfortable for the person in it, though). And after that, it spread to seeing videos of the different furry cons around the USA (i.e. Further Confusion, Midwest Furfest, FWA, Anthrocon) and all of the different fursuiters I saw.

Finally decided to go to Anthrocon this year (2013), making it the first furry con and first ever convention I've been to, and found that I happen to really like the fandom, despite all of the controversy I've heard about the fandom (to hell with controversy, I had fun, damn it).

Now I'm at the point of creating my own fursona and debating on whether or not to be a fursuiter for the 2015 Anthrocon.


----------



## Unicornboy (Aug 1, 2013)

I've known about the fandom for a while, mostly a negative look towards it. But I got over that and became interested in the fandom and drawing anthro. Then I joined a chatroom and became a regular there. That's pretty much the point where I would consider I joined the fandom.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 1, 2013)

Eight years ago, I was putting off some boring homework that involved finding the name of ship parts online. I was looking up stuff on Star Trek: The Animated Series and learned there was a cat person on the Enterprise, but there were no pics on Wikipedia. So I looked up the cat woman, and I found Wikifur. I then learned of fursuits from the main page (I think it was a picture of Banrai or something). I've always been interested in costuming, so I thought it looked really cool. Before long, I made an anthro dragon fursona. Skip ahead eight years and several 'sona changes, with all the drama that I witnessed (but avoided), and now I'm a more experienced fur, kinda cynical toward the fandom. 

I'm saving up for a suit from either Temperance or Artslave of my current character, another dragon, who now has sergal-esque qualities. He's a character of a story I'm working on (and the story isn't too furry, either). I hope to go to a con someday and see what they're like, maybe FC by 2015/16. Maybe I'll have the suit then. If not FC, then maybe Baycon.
We'll see what another eight years is like.


----------



## craftyandy (Aug 5, 2013)

I was always entertained by animal stories and animal characters over  any other character growing up (except maybe the Green Power Ranger).  Generally speaking. However when I discovered that many people have the  same "evil" tastes that I do that developed shortly after I hit puberty I  began a rediculus and stupid off and on internal struggle having much  to do with me being a christain and gays/animal sex being evil and  bisexuality doesn't exist apparently to these morons. 
Fast forward  through high school and early college. Through out that time I quietly  started posting some artwork on FA, mainly a fan made Sonic comic  attempting to nolonize the sonic universe with my own reboot. I never  chatted with people online period, why would  talk to people I would  never meet, was my reasoning. I never got caught with furry porn or any  porn, never gave any hints to friends. Then the CSI episode happened  when I was 19...I was a little aware of furry after a friend described  the MTV episode covering it. But that was my first real exposure to  fursuits and fursuit sex, I fucking kid you not. 
S0 curiously I  lightly searched furry cons and found out they existed. One year later  I'm looking at videos occasionally and finally said fuck it to my fear and doubts. This was awesome to me, watching fursuiters entertain people at Anthrocon, and show off these amazing costumes that I knew probably took hundreds hours to construct. and shortly afterwards figured out Christianity and religion is  nothing but evil useless shit thanks to people like "ThunderFoot" and  "Aronra" on youtube who had their own videos debunking the latest debate  at the time, creationism along with mentioning a lot of the bible  verses you don't learn in sunday school. 
So now I'm 22 and my only  real close friend at the time is having hard times and is threatening to  kill himself. At a last ditch effort, after much convincing, I manage  to find out where the hotel he was staying at was and confessed to my  furfaggotry (even though compared to him going to jail and not being  able to become a cop had a lot more weight then my "problems" it was  still significant because other then that he knew everything about me.) I  showed him Furry Connection North, which I was debating weather or not  to go, and he basically said, "we are going no matter what." 

SO  to him there is some credit but mostly it was because I saw Tracey  Butler, the creator of Lackidaisy (http://www.lackadaisycats.com/) was  the guest of honor. My misconception and fear was my family might find  out and give me problems, my work may find out and I may get fired,  someone I know might just happen to be there and not be a furry. My  aspiring career as an artist and videographer might be threatened. The  fact that a proffesional and published artist being there second guessed  my suspicions (which is why I bug fur chairmen to get some outside  talent!) So I went not knowing a sole, my friend had a relapse in  alcoholism and was kicked out shortly after interviewing 2 the ranting  gryphon and making a fool of himself on the dance floor. I got another  interview with "2" by myself, who was one of the few people I talked to  about furry. I decided to take my 15 hours of footage shot and make a montage video of it whih got me some good positive attention http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6J2jVM9e-s
After doing a search for michigan furs I came across a  forum. Went to a furmeet at a local comic con, made some better and more  dependable friends, got out of my dungeon of a basement and just became  more social, curious, and open ever since. I got in first place for a editing contest for anthrocon 2009 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTQ-c07WMR8 and after that it gave me the reassurance that I wanted to do more in the realm of making entertainment.

Now I'm on my own,  working as an insurance and investment adviser, engaged to be married  and just making my way up from there. Still striving to make  entertainment both furry related (with some broader appeal) and works  not so furry that I plan to make my own business out of someday. Regardless,  furry got me more into making videos again, the people I befriended and  met gave me more motivation in my aspirations and made me more  ambitious, and even though responsibilities of bills, getting a new car,  and starting to save for future retirement thirty years from now may  keep me from meets and conventions for a while I know in the long run I  can make a big impact not only with this fandom but in other people's  lives, one way or another.

 I only got maybe only got 60 to 70  years left on this world, why wait, I got to get to work now because  time is fucking running out!


----------



## Trystian LaMorche (Aug 11, 2013)

I made friends with a number of furries and I didn't know what they were at first, as I looked into the community more I began to find out that I really enjoyed it and the art was brilliant plus I've always a respect for foxes and enjoyed seeing them around my area so yeah ^_^


----------



## petroleum (Aug 16, 2013)

the tom sawyer movie with the furries in it =w=


----------



## jesseuhhyeah (Aug 19, 2013)

Not exactly sure.  I guess a liking towards anthropomorphic beings developed over years and years of my life.  I also find furries adorable.

I just opened up to the fandom recently, so I'm still trying to get used to interacting with other furries.  I really hope to make a ton of new friends who are like me.  As of now, I feel sort of lonely.  None of my other family members or close friends aren't involved with this stuff or don't even know what a furry is.  I'm tired of being by myself with this!

So that's just the tip of the iceberg, but enough to explain my interests for now.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 19, 2013)

The porn. Specifically, Digimon porn when I was about 15 or 16. Then the rest is history  

Of course now I'm in it for more than that. The great meets, friends, non-erotic artistic creativity, etc. But very first thing was still the porn.


----------



## Charrio (Aug 19, 2013)

I grew up in an Era with no Internet or PC's, I grew up way back when the only real Anthro movies were Animalympics and The Chipmunk Adventure along with Various Classic Disney films. 
I found out there was a fandom once the age of the Internet came, was astounded so many great artists were focused on Furry arts. 

Considering all i drew was animal people I seemed to find a home and have stayed ever since.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 19, 2013)

I dont know, i've loved animals and nature since i was born i think, had dream of being animals or furry characters since as early as i can remember. Then in an art class one day discovered that the term to describe such things was anthro, and from there led onto furry, and i was amazed that there was a whole fandom for people like me.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

I was forever in a mindset of an anthro world from when I was a smallish child. Fursuits linked me to this interesting fandom, thus dropping me here.


----------



## fonduemaster (Aug 19, 2013)

i found e621 I stumbled across FA and I saw a load of art on the front page which were either good or awesome. I then got curious and started to look into all this 'furry' thing and I was all like "omg amazing!". So, that's why I'm here today I guess ^^; I don't remember too much though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm a hapless furvert. When I was 15 some american tv comedies and web forums indicated that the furry fandom was a group of people who had sex in animal costumes.

I enlisted, discovered it mostly isn't, and have been bitterly disappointed ever since.


----------



## Barkley (Aug 20, 2013)

What ultimately got me into the furry fandom was the Sonic the hedgehog fandom. Both the Sonic and Furry fandoms are roughly connected as both focus on the theme of anthropomorphics. Another route that lead me to the furry fandom was a couple of youtubers that I watched just happened to be in the fandom as well.


----------



## YakAttak (Aug 20, 2013)

I always liked anthros, and I guess I was probably introduced to them by video games. Crash Bandicoot in particular was a favorite of mine as a little kid. There were also a ton of anthro characters in late 90's/early 2000s tv shows and movies, so I was constantly exposed. I love animals and animation, so the love never withered away like I imagine it must have for a lot of other people.

The porn thing kind of weirds me out though. Glad I can block that.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 20, 2013)

Ice Cube came to me in a dream and said "Get on the furry tip yo." Who was I to deny Dream Cube?


----------



## TobyDingo (Aug 20, 2013)

I watched 'The CSI episode' ...you know the one i'm talking about. Googled it thinking that this couldn't possibly be a thing. Turns out it's a thing. But obviously not like it is portrayed in CSI. Found out there there is a massive misconception about the fandom in the media and that furries are actually very creative, imaginative people who are not all obsessed with weird animal fetishes and sex.
I've been surrounded by anthros most of my life in cartoons and video games so naturally i'm a fan.
 Saw some amazing art, watched some fursuiting videos, decided i want a fursuit, joined FA, joined this forum, met some cool people, got back into drawing, created a fursona.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 20, 2013)

Don Bluth. Don Bluth. DON BLUTH.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 20, 2013)

Robin Hood, sonic the hedgehog


----------



## Kai. (Aug 22, 2013)

Here is how I got in:

1. Be 10-year-old who likes werewolves a LOT
2. Discover the existence of the Internet, look up werewolf pics
3. Be weirded out by all the drawings of "humans with dog heads"
4. Rinse and repeat until age 17 and discover awesome animal costumes
5. Suddenly, furry!


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 22, 2013)

I used to draw a lot f animal people when I was younger because I never liked the way it looked when I drew people, especially the faces. and I guess it just went from there.


----------



## ayylmao123123 (Sep 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Saga (Sep 14, 2013)

porn.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 14, 2013)

Not porn.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 14, 2013)

Encyclopedia Dramatica. They kept talking about it so much, I took a peek and said, "hey, this is actually pretty rad."

Oh, and the porn, but I think that goes without saying.


----------



## Iryno (Sep 14, 2013)

I have one distinct memory from kindergarten when I was playing with Legos, wishing there were Lego dudes with animal features like in the cartoons we'd watch.

Eight or nine years later I played StarFox Adventures, and various searches for wallpapers from the game led me to the VCL somehow. Lurker for all of high school and college, then had tons of free time, got bored, looked on WikiFur a bunch, created FA account, etc. etc. here I am. =D


----------



## Yknups (Sep 15, 2013)

Oliver and Company
The Lion King
Tekken


----------



## EloeElwe (Sep 16, 2013)

The cheetah playing soccer in Disney's "Bed Nobs and Broomsticks"
I wanted to be that cheetah!


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Sep 16, 2013)

Started hanging out with another fur who introduced me to a lot of the locals. Pretty much became official when I attended my first Con.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 16, 2013)

Probably when I used to play diablo II, I played with druid and always got an obsession with werewolfs


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 16, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Probably when I used to play diablo II, I played with druid and always got *a boner for* werewolfs




Fix'd.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 16, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Fix'd.



Since I was a kid back then, I find this really, really disturbing. Fuck you.


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 16, 2013)

When i first saw this video, it made me want to get a mascot costume and breakdance. This was wayyy before i realised it was a thing. I love fursuits, I love Jurassic 5 and I love Dj Format even more so this is my holy grail pretty much.
[video=youtube;lq8D1-id1Sc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lq8D1-id1Sc[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn I havnt listened to J5 in ages.  Last time I listened to their music was when I saw them live in Long Beach.


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 16, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Damn I havnt listened to J5 in ages.  Last time I listened to their music was when I saw them live in Long Beach.


Lucky you. I've seen Akil live before. I need to see the whole J5. Would be awesome. One of my favourite groups.


----------



## Reckless (Sep 16, 2013)

I got into this whole wonderful mess of a fandom when I stumbled upon my first furry art about a year ago. Thankfully it was clean or else I might have gotten turned off the whole concept all together. God if that had happened I could've been productive and open and social..._that's_ a scary thought.


----------



## Asheer Witherin (Sep 16, 2013)

When my dick saw boobs it was happy. 
When my eyes saw animals I was happy (nonsexual C'mon guys) 
Then I saw Anthropomorphic animals with boobs and both my dick and my mind are happy. 

Actually I was searching for digimon on the Google search and Renamon porn popped up.


----------



## Badgerkatch (Sep 16, 2013)

My dorky fuzzy friends and all the art.
:3


----------



## Marsonaut (Sep 17, 2013)

Badgerkatch said:


> My dorky fuzzy friends and all the art.
> :3



I had a similar sort of experience... some fuzzy friends were the ones that gave me the nudge into the fandom. Before that I was drawing a mess Star Fox/Balto/scifi inspired stuff for fun while working on a novel of all things.


----------



## Pixeldoll (Sep 17, 2013)

Honestly? I was a /b/tard when I was very young, and they instilled this hatred of furries into me. And then the "fur Fridays" thing started happening, where furs would flood the boards with yiffy prons, when I discovered it kinda turned me on! I really started getting into the fandom when my friend introduced me to SL. Took me a few years to stop being horribly ashamed by it lol. I mean, really, compared to all the other fucked up shit I'm into this is a tame one! Hehe


----------



## Zeze (Sep 17, 2013)

had a friend who was a furry and as i got close to him, I realized I really liked it too.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Sep 17, 2013)

Saybin is actually part of some fiction I work on. Naturally the prospect of seeing Saybin through art appealed to me. Now I have melded with him... Lord help me


----------



## Phyllostachys (Sep 18, 2013)

9 years ago, I watched Digimon Frontier and liked it. Decided to learn more about it. Was not satisfied with results I got from Korean websites. Searched again, this time in English through google. Found VCL. End of story.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Sep 18, 2013)

I've always loved animals, and kinda saw myself as a wolf human type of person. For years I had never really used the internet, about a year or so after I did I started hearing about various definitions for furry. Took to the ones that matched me and slowly began to talk to some other furry friends, then finally I made this account.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 19, 2013)

Does anyone remember the Batman Animated Series episode where catwoman is captured and turned into an actual cat-woman? Along with a big male cat.I think neither wore clothes. 

I distinctly remember having some 'feelings I don't understand' after that episode. It prooooobably helped form a lot of my tastes later on.


----------



## JoeStrike (Sep 20, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Does anyone remember the Batman Animated Series episode where catwoman is captured and turned into an actual cat-woman? Along with a big male cat.I think neither wore clothes....



If I remember correctly they included some lines just at the top of her legs and maybe around her shoulders to kind of suggest she was wearing... _something _between the lines. On the subject, do you remember an episode with Man-Bat where it turns out it's really Woman-Bat? There's a ring of feathers around her battyneck that turns into some sort of garment that covers her breasts when she reverts to human - another big time cheat!


----------



## Stormyish (Sep 20, 2013)

I was molested by a wolf and now I've got Stockholm syndrome


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 20, 2013)

I've always wanted to be an animal. Since I was a kid I was always the one that would be the pet when playing games (not in a sexual way people), and my friends and I used to have real discussions about what animals we would wish to be reborn as. When I went to Connecticon this year, and saw furries for the first time, and got to talking to a few of them, it all seemed to fall into place for me. ^//^


----------



## NightProwlerP71 (Sep 20, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> When i first saw this video, it made me want to get a mascot costume and breakdance. This was wayyy before i realised it was a thing. I love fursuits, I love Jurassic 5 and I love Dj Format even more so this is my holy grail pretty much.



Jurassic 5 is what's up.

This shirt:
http://shirt.woot.com/offers/fox-pocket
And then I promptly bought two of them.


----------



## WolfmanThomas (Sep 21, 2013)

I was always a fan of shows like Thundercats, the Looney Toons, Disney's Robin Hood and stuff like that, then when I was about 13 I found some artwork online that I liked, then I read some stories, looked at more artwork, then I got hooked


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 21, 2013)

i used to look at adult flash games on newgrounds and i found terdburgulars "linda on the beach" game and i was like WOW HOT and thats how i figured out i was furry.

years later i found about the furry community?


----------



## mralbinoelf (Oct 7, 2013)

Most of my thanks and blame go to multiple rare ware titles, and my strange imagination; I used to pretend, as a child, to be a half wolf half human super soldier that used a death laser pistol (nerf gun) when I went on nerf fights with my very small group of friends, and this is before I knew what a "furry" was. When I remembered my childhood I decided to research half humans and half animals on the internet; thus, discovering the "furry fandom", but to be honest I was digusted at first by the images. After a play through of Banjo-Kazooie, my favorite game as a child, I began thinking to myself; maybe I should give the fandom a second chance, and then I discovered the beauty of anthropomorphism and I discovered that not all of it was ugly smut. I've seen clean and pornagraphic pictures of high calibur. I guess Gruntilda was right for calling me a "furry geek".


----------



## MoonMoon (Oct 7, 2013)

Looking for a good Desktop wallpaper including a Dragon or a Wolf .. after 50 pages on google the 'results' get a bit.. not what you search for - anthromorphic dragons/wolves was not on the search list but it did catch my interest... =)


----------



## Jags (Oct 7, 2013)

A well-placed snare net in the forest of Google Image Search.


----------



## MoonMoon (Oct 8, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> A well-placed snare net in the forest of Google Image Search.



Google's been planning it all along D:


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Oct 9, 2013)

For me, in hindsight, I partly feel that I've liked "Furry Stuff" for as long as I can remember. Many of the cartoons and movies I watched as a kid, my general liking of lots of animals, and so on.

But I feel like what really "made things click" was the videogame _*Okami*_, when I read the review in PlayStation Magazine, my interest was piqued and I began imagining what it could be like. That led to me imagining my own characters and adventures before playing it, and during and after playing it, I enjoyed it so much and a number of the game's "things" moved and inspired me so much that it (1)-Inspired me to try to pursue a passion for game-concept writing and design, all of which feature all-anthro casts of characters, and (2)-Fall in love with stories and stuff with animal characters of varying levels of anthropomorphism.

So I guess that's about it.
In the meantime, I'd also like to say hi to everyone; this is my first post on the forums!

:3


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 9, 2013)

I can say that you always are a furry it just takes time to realize that you are one. 
I've always dressed up as a Cat for Halloween. Normally a Black cat but sometimes
a Leopard. It wasn't till many years later at an Anime con where I was dressed up
as a cat that a couple took my picture and then told me that I would be in the 
Con Pix. Well I was there all right and months latter I kept getting invites to the
National Furry association. I shrugged it off and continued with my Anime cons.

I always liked Anamorphpic characters and often wrote about them in story's. When my
former hang out became aggressively Anti-Furry that I began to search for a better 
place to hang. That brought me to F2F and I was a regular there and played
RPG's About Three weeks back F2F vanished from the net with no clue as to
Why or how. That brought me here.


----------



## GlanceReviver (Oct 12, 2013)

I was brought into it by commissions.  

I'm a huge anime/video game fan and these two fandoms are very different but there is a lot of overlap.  I spend a lot of time at anime conventions for my work (webcomics/hentai), and so I meet and hang out with a lot of furry fans. 

I started to get commissions for furry/anthro art, and through doing them I started to see how diverse the styles are, and that it's really fun to draw. And those clients always asked me why don't I do more furry art etc. so after a while I figured I should do that.


----------



## Nashida (Oct 12, 2013)

Was kind of brought into it by artwork and commissions. I've used DA for years for most of my artwork, but when it started leaning toward animals I felt I wasn't meeting the right audience anymore. Some of the artists I followed on DA also had galleries on FA, so I followed them there. I've found the community there to be a thousand times better than that of DA. 

Although I've had a fursona for far longer than that...before I decided perhaps I was a furry both Nisha and Nashida served as more of a muse than a fursona. They still do, although Nashida is more the muse at times and Nisha's the true fursona.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 12, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> Since I was a kid I was always the one that would be the pet when playing games



Apparently when I was a kid (too young to remember), me and family friends the same age saw Titanic for the first time and we 'played' it.

According to my mum, I played a fish.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Oct 13, 2013)

My interest in furries began as an offshoot from my interest in   dragons. I even created a cybernetic dragon fursona, although I didn't know they were   called that at the time. (Hmm, I really need to get around to drawing   him...) I'm not sure exactly where I got introduced to the fandom  itself.


----------



## strudle206 (Nov 2, 2013)

i love making stuff like masks and thunk about what was wrong with me and youtubed things  involving masks and 
found the fandom that way


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 3, 2013)

I've heard people talk shit about this fandom. Due to the taboo effect, it sparked my bizarre curiosity and I decided to investigate.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 3, 2013)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I've heard people talk shit about this fandom. Due to the taboo effect, it sparked my bizarre curiosity and I decided to investigate.



And your deduction, detective?


----------



## TristaCheetah (Nov 3, 2013)

My first discovery of furries was on CSI.  There was a furry party and  then there was a murder...lol.  It really interested me but I never did anything about it.  Then I met someone who was a furry and that was that..I decided I was one too.  I got my first experience in a partial on Halloween and it was so much fun.  I can't wait to get my own fursuit!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 3, 2013)

Big floppy donkey dick.


----------



## Joey (Nov 3, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Big floppy donkey dick.



Rude.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 3, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> Rude.


I'm gunna be a rude boy. Like my dad


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 3, 2013)

ive been a fur all my life, but i geus i saw my first anthro at like 11, which was crystal fox from starfox on the internet. it was my first anthro ive ever seen, and ofcourse, google first gave me the perverted site. i didnt know about the fandom and fursuits until last mouth when fiskerdoodle showed me in his youtube vids. his style mathced mine perfectly and whell, i folowed his other accounts and now im here. thanks fisk!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 3, 2013)

You know my earliest memory of anything furry was Disneys Robin Hood.  Going off what my parents said it was my favorite movie when I was a child and would watch it over and over and over again when I figured out how to use the tv and VCR. I still have that same VCR from when I was a child in my storage unit. I remember when I was like five or six I was able to record shows for my mom and dad when they couldn't figure it out.

Fuck I'm rambling off topic, goddamn insomnia.


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 3, 2013)

yeah my favorite movie was shrek, and my favorite character in that was puss in boots. i would watch shrek ALOT when i was young-er


----------



## RatCoffee (Nov 3, 2013)

I have always loved animals. When my friends were buying video games, I was spending my allowance to take care of my hamsters.

When I was 13, about 5 years ago, I was having dinner at a friend's house. We always watched CSI during dinner, because we are sick people like that. Well, the episode with furries came on. That was my first time hearing "furry" or any of the terminology. Anyone with half a brain knows CSI is exaggerated, so I googled "furries" to see if they were a thing and what they were all about. I loved the idea of fursuits, and when I researched, I saw that they were much more awesome than generic mascot costumes. I think the first fursuit videos I found were timduru's mixes of convention dance footage. From then on I was sold. I wanted to make my own suit.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 3, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> And your deduction, detective?



You people are weird, but in the good way. I kinda enjoy its bizarre qualities.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 3, 2013)

Godzilla. Yup. 
I was really fascinated by the movie monster and felt really compelled to draw scalies as a young child, but I didn't have any knowledge to what the furry fandom actually was. When I turned around 15-ish it was my father who told me what furries where and here I am now. Yup.


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 4, 2013)

Four years ago i got into the fandom by Encyclopedia Dramatica, i started out as a troll wanting to start some tasty furry drama but got interested in the art and then tumbled deeper into the rabbit hole. I guess the Anthro fandom got the last laugh when i became a furry.


----------



## Ikon (Nov 5, 2013)

Not really sure to be honest
i guess I've always had the capacity for it I guess?
so it only took a few little things to spark my interest, though the only one I can think of right now is Lapfox Tracks (Rennard) 
he makes some pretty good music and I loved the artwork
so yeah, a few hours on the Internet and there we go, joined a few forums and stuff
finally joined FAF after almost a year
i guess you could say, I was FAFing around


----------



## Igglez (Nov 5, 2013)

Like everybody else, I stumbled upon a sacred mound of fetish art and became enraptured in its embrace. My life has never been the same.


----------



## FurLoverLV29 (Nov 5, 2013)

A relationship with a furry.  It wasn't the longest-lasting relationship, but about 1/3 of the way through it I found out he was a fur from some stuff I came across on my laptop that he'd borrowed (and he had left a buncha stuff in the download folder before returning it to me).  I was intrigued by it all more than anything else, and got really in to it.  Funny thing was, he still didn't tell me anything about it and I still didn't let him know I had seen all his stuff and was getting in to it myself for another 3-4 weeks or so.  Then, finally, I told him I wanted to try doing stuff with his fursona and I guess you could say, from that point on, I was in a relationship with his fursona more than his human person and we both really liked that.  That's still the extent to which I'm in the fandom, though - I  have no alternate species or anything and am still a human, but one who is attracted to furs.  But I kinda stopped looking in to it or doing anything about it for awhile after we broke up, until just recently getting back in to it and meeting other furs.  I'm a furry fandom fan.


----------



## Zenolith (Nov 5, 2013)

I got into fursuiting when I did a volunteer event. I had to dress up as their mascot, which was a big bulldog. At first I thought it was gonna be a one time thing, but I loved it so much. Something about how people react and kids go crazy made me love it. I have done mascots for the last 4 years before I found out about fursuiting and I am all for it now.


----------



## derpherp (Nov 5, 2013)

i got into it in October when my friend showed me some of his drawings after school and some sick album  artwork from Renard Queenston.

and Hank The Pigeon from The Wonder Years also got me into it even more. (Pop Punk fegit here )

i already figured out what animal i want my fursona to be. but the main problem is that i really suck at drawing. hell, i can't even draw a perfect circle for godsakes.
but i'll find a way


----------



## Carnau (Nov 5, 2013)

Well if it's any consolation to you, only like.. 1% of people can actually draw a perfect circle free handed. Even many famous artists can't do that so I think there's still hope for you.


----------



## Yenanator (Nov 6, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Star Fox.


I blame Krystal for everything :I


----------



## Wither (Nov 6, 2013)

uh
i dunno

Krystal + Kat + Swat Kats + my dick = finding furry


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 6, 2013)

I can't remember if I responded to this thread seriously or not, but... video games. Elder Scrolls, Star Fox, etc. Also werewolves.

By the way, am I the only one who doesn't like Krystal? She's creepy looking, mang.


----------



## Shinwa no Kitsune (Nov 6, 2013)

I got into the fandom after playing the Elder Scrolls games an choosing te Khajiit. After looking up concept art for them I stumbled into the fandom.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Nov 6, 2013)

I come from a family of men that's known for getting along better with animals than other humans. Combine that with a lifelong fascination with shape shifter mythology and a childhood spent watching cartoon animals and it was only a matter of time before I became a furry.


----------



## Wither (Nov 6, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I can't remember if I responded to this thread seriously or not, but... video games. Elder Scrolls, Star Fox, etc. Also werewolves.
> 
> By the way, am I the only one who doesn't like Krystal? She's creepy looking, mang.


SF: Assault
Adventures looks odd.

also fox + rule 34 = someone gets it right


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Nov 8, 2013)

I was writing fiction novel about werewolves two or three years ago and thought to myself, "hey werewolves are awesome and all but why not just have anthropomorphic characters in my stories." And so with the help of the internet I discovered this fandom and that's how I became a furry, the end.


----------



## Gator (Nov 8, 2013)

My childhood was spent watching cartoons and reading books, both of which were almost nothing but anthropomorphic animal characters.  I always loved animals, and they (both anthropomorphized and non) were all I ever drew as a kid.  I didn't even start drawing humans regularly until middle school, and even then, most of them still had animal parts or pets/familiars of some kind, or could turn into animals.


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 9, 2013)

i dont know your bizzare measuring by feet. but my sona is taller than the average army man by like 20-40cm. considering he could break your neck with a slap, i think its the apropriate size for him.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 10, 2013)

I was a horny & lonely 17 year old who was gay but struggling with that because my parents were Christians. My computer activity was being very heavily monitored so I had to think of sneaky ways to look up gay propaganda that could be written off as a misunderstanding if I was questioned about a certain site. This logic led me to looking for the term 'doggy style' on Google images, since in my naivety I'd believed that was a sexual position only for gay people. Instead of anything traditionally arousing popping up (the Safe Search was on), there were a few matches for Snoop Doggy Dogg's debut album 'Doggystyle' and then something I'd never seen before. One search term was a straight furry porn picture; even though it was straight, the fact it was furry resonated with my repressed adolescent fantasies which combined the desire for sexual and emotional fulfillment in a strange way. Hesitantly I clicked the picture and it led me to a furry art archive called http://us.vclart.net/vcl/ and from there I went to a place that used to be called 'Yiffstar' but changed its name to the more family-friendly 'Sofurry.com'. 

Though it was carnality that brought me to the furry fandom, the platonic friends I've made over the years through it have truly saved me in a way that only music and movies can hold a higher value. Within the fandom is a place where I can let my hair down, going wild with my imagination and being goofy enough to meow at people without being called an idiot (hopefully). It is a place where I can be a man yet still say 'awwww' to cute things and still be sensitive without being looked down on (mostly). My time as a furry hasn't been without its rough spots but, as a whole, I'm really glad for the ride and hope to remain a furry until I die.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 10, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> I was a horny & lonely 17 year old who was gay but struggling with that because my parents were Christians. My computer activity was being very heavily monitored so I had to think of sneaky ways to look up gay propaganda that could be written off as a misunderstanding if I was questioned about a certain site. This logic led me to looking for the term 'doggy style' on Google images, since in my naivety I'd believed that was a sexual position only for gay people. Instead of anything traditionally arousing popping up (the Safe Search was on), there were a few matches for Snoop Doggy Dogg's debut album 'Doggystyle' and then something I'd never seen before. One search term was a straight furry porn picture; even though it was straight, the fact it was furry resonated with my repressed adolescent fantasies which combined the desire for sexual and emotional fulfillment in a strange way. Hesitantly I clicked the picture and it led me to a furry art archive called http://us.vclart.net/vcl/ and from there I went to a place that used to be called 'Yiffstar' but changed its name to the more family-friendly 'Sofurry.com'.
> 
> Though it was carnality that brought me to the furry fandom, the platonic friends I've made over the years through it have truly saved me in a way that only music and movies can hold a higher value. Within the fandom is a place where I can let my hair down, going wild with my imagination and being goofy enough to meow at people without being called an idiot (hopefully). It is a place where I can be a man yet still say 'awwww' to cute things and still be sensitive without being looked down on (mostly). My time as a furry hasn't been without its rough spots but, as a whole, I'm really glad for the ride and hope to remain a furry until I die.



Wait a minute... The fandom actually helped you instend of destroying everything? That's quite an achievement


----------



## Antronach (Nov 10, 2013)

Mungyodance piqued my interest. Wow I feel bad. :<


----------



## mahoumaru (Nov 10, 2013)

Friends at conventions got me into this actually! I shared a smoke with a guy who mentioned loudly near me to a friend he hadn't smoked all day and we went outside to have a cig and talked and that's how I meet the dude who'd pull me into the furry fandom. Whoops


----------



## john_shadowblade (Nov 11, 2013)

I was just starting to check out the internet when I was 12 and I found web comics. The first one that actually held my attention was called VG Cats so it got me interested, but it wasn't until I found one called Room 42, which had sadly deceased soon after I found it, that the furry fandom really caught my attention. Now I can't think of myself any other way.


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 16, 2013)

I can't remember exactly how it happened, it was a really long time ago, probably the better half of a decade now, but I sort of assume I stumbled across anthros in various compromising situations it while browsing a certain image board that will remain unnamed and it piqued my curiosity. It just sorta evolved from there, I guess.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 16, 2013)

It came to me as part of my natural development not much else to tell. It took a long time for me to sink my teeth into the fandom though. 
I remember the first image though I looked up Animals Mating for some reason and it was a picture of Bowser. Kharnak I believe was the artist. This was years ago now at the cusp of puberty.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> I looked up Animals Mating


This is pretty creepy


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This is pretty creepy


In defense as I said, I was very young. I'd also seen a documentary on valentines day about it on the discovery channel.  It was kind of my first exposure. I never got 'the talk' until i was much older.


----------



## FriendlyFurryFox (Nov 18, 2013)

I was a huge fan of Star Fox when I was younger, and still am, despite the limited amount of games. I strongly remember a few furry cartoons I used to really enjoy, but I couldn't recall the names of them and haven't found them online. I never self-identified as a furry until recently.


----------



## Biscotti (Nov 18, 2013)

Solatorobo!


----------



## Jonchen (Nov 19, 2013)

Here is the list.

Turnskin characters. It were cat-like creatures, Partins and his loved one named Feriza.
Artworks by Neko-art. 
Catwalk kitties dolls. 
I was furry from early childhood.


----------



## dukeydk (Nov 19, 2013)

I always enjoyed shows with animals and then I saw drawings of furries and became very interested in it.


----------



## pixelfetish8 (Nov 21, 2013)

Time ago, traveling to the internet  Highway I went some times to see rule 34, later e621 aaaaand um... well... the porn, yes, the porn! of this fandom is the best, the art are very exciting and sexy, i supose some people will find this awful and disgusting but the art so beautifull... the pictures are excellent and their artists are very talented, each curve the way of coloring, the facial expressions... simply delicious XP

I supose i am the worst part of the fandom, maybe i should feel bad, at least when i was child i like the Ninja Turtles and Motor Mice from Mars:/


----------



## FriendlyFurryFox (Nov 21, 2013)

pixelfetish8 said:


> Time ago, traveling to the internet  Highway I went some times to see rule 34, later e621 aaaaand um... well... the porn, yes, the porn! of this fandom is the best, the art are very exciting and sexy, i supose some people will find this awful and disgusting but the art so beautifull... the pictures are excellent and their artists are very talented, each curve the way of coloring, the facial expressions... simply delicious XP
> 
> I supose i am the worst part of the fandom, maybe i should feel bad, at least when i was child i like the Ninja Turtles and Motor Mice from Mars:/



I don't find it disgusting, I find the hypocrites who decry such an activity, yet engage in it themselves, to be disgusting.

It reminds me of those television preachers who condemn sexuality and drugs, only to be found engaging in sexuality in drugs by some happenstance.

Although even I find some fetishes disgusting, I support the freedom of people to engage in whatever fantasy they want, and I reserve my moral outrage for incidents where actual people are harmed.

But I can't be too surprised... not when the major religions continue to thrive and strangle the world with primitive and evil morality. One thing I've noticed as a cultural phenomena, is the fake outrage of overt displays of sexuality by Americans in particular. If you directly discuss it, it is condemned, but if you use wit or guile to covertly discuss it through humor or other mediums, it is highly prized. This I find contemptible and regard it is a remnant of puritanical history.


----------



## Auren (Nov 24, 2013)

Since I was a child, I have always had fantasies of the impossible and supernatural. Luckily for me, I had natural artistic ability and chose to illustrate them.


----------



## Percithecatdog (Nov 26, 2013)

I really started liking wolves when I found dA, and then kept searching Scene Wolves because I didn't know what scene meant and thought they were cool. I stumbled across some anthromorphic work and really liked it, so I got searched it up and became one with the fandom :3


----------



## Willow (Nov 27, 2013)

pixelfetish8 said:


> the porn! of this fandom is the best


Hardly



FriendlyFurryFox said:


> I don't find it disgusting, I find the hypocrites who decry such an activity, yet engage in it themselves, to be disgusting.


Some things are better left in the bedroom. Also just because I participate in a similar activity doesn't mean I can't hold an opinion on someone's fetish. 



> One thing I've noticed as a cultural phenomena, is the fake outrage of overt displays of sexuality by Americans in particular. If you directly discuss it, it is condemned, but if you use wit or guile to covertly discuss it through humor or other mediums, it is highly prized. This I find contemptible and regard it is a remnant of puritanical history.


Where do you get this from? Pretty sure if it comes up in regular conversation it's not condemned. Again though, it goes back to that whole some things are better left in the bedroom. Or discuss it amongst people who you know are okay with it. There's things you don't discuss in mixed company because you don't know them and I highly doubt everyone wants to hear about how much you love furry porn. And I'm almost certain this isn't exclusive to the US either. Unless Canada is suddenly on some moral high ground now where nothing is sacred.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh god why.
The Porn squad is coming back.


----------



## Wither (Nov 27, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Oh god why.
> The Porn squad is coming back.


I came to the furry fandom so I can read annoying and useless posts that are in reply to even more annoying posts and post useless posts about how annoying it is.

That, and the fucking awesome complimentary donuts.


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 27, 2013)

I blame Disney and Don Bluth mostly.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 27, 2013)

Maolfunction said:


> I blame Disney and Don Bluth mostly.



[video=youtube;xSU4MUMOiPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSU4MUMOiPc[/video]


----------



## Daryx (Dec 12, 2013)

I have always been interested in anthropomorphic stuffs (Disney, Star Fox, Sonic, etc). My first run in with the fandom was when I saw a group of fursuiters in downtown Salt Lake City when I was 10. I thought it was cool, but I never thought much more of it. Then a couple years later I was watching CSI re-runs with my dad... I looked it up and thought "oh cool", then I didn't come back for a while. It wasn't until about 2010-2011 that I decided that I was one those freaks V) and that I needed a fursona. A few years of watching fursuit videos on YouTube, reading furry fiction and webcomics, and a little porn... I arrive to today having gave nothing at all to the fandom and I'm still just as boring as before.


----------



## Carnau (Dec 13, 2013)

I want to say it was a combination Sonic the Hedgehog and Samurai Pizza Cats -I will be really amazed if anyone even remembers that show haha. 
Then my dad told me about the furry fandom when I was 15, but had just enough tact to make it sound all cute and innocent. Nooooooope. Sadly I discovered all the nightmare yiff through my own research ;-;
Despite the scary side, I still identified as furry because there's porn of everything in all fandoms you come across and sometimes you just can't escape that shit. Anime as to hentai for example.


----------



## Lukia (Dec 14, 2013)

I was born in the 80s, grew up in the 90s. Video games back there were all about anthromorphic animals so naturally that's what sparked my interest! I've considered myself a furry for the past 12 years, it's quite difficult to remember how I got into it.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 14, 2013)

My enjoyment of animals and fursuits.


----------



## Zevan (Dec 14, 2013)

Tom and Jerry was the first thing that got me hooked on anthros, and that branched out to other cartoons and video games with anthros like Star Fox 64. When my brother gave me TES: Oblivion I would play as a Kahjiit a lot. I forgot what exactly led me to the fandom but I think it related to the art or something along those lines.

As for the forums I lurked a lot and decided to make an account fairly recently. I've been hooked on furries for around, my whole life actually. I also watched a lot of children's shows with anthros like (I know I'm going to get crap for this) Blues Clues and Winnie the Pooh.

*puts blindfold on*


----------



## Outcast (Dec 14, 2013)

No, the question is what will get you *out* of the Furry fandom.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 15, 2013)

Outcast said:


> No, the question is what will get you *out* of the Furry fandom.



fetish, mostly


----------



## ArcdAM (Dec 15, 2013)

Outcast said:


> No, the question is what will get you *out* of the Furry fandom.



Furries themselves more than likely. Not fetishes or nothing of the sort though. Drama and other related activities yes.


----------



## HarryCanyon (Dec 15, 2013)

Well it started 27 years ago when i was 4 when i was watching cartoons like Thundercats, Heathcliff, Robin Hood and more, i had a crush on Cleo and Cheetara to other animal chicks. I had no idea there was such a fanbase until i was 16 when i read in Wizard magazine and others about anthrocons and all that including about the fanbase as i knew i was a furry since. I even always daydremaed about myself as a thundarian (the species from Thundercats) when i was a kid on rescuing Cheetara from Mumm-Ra and other monsters and all that especially fighting alongside the Thundercats. As a teen i started reading Furlough and other comics from Shanda Comics.

I did rented Fritz The Cat when i was 17 as i discovered yiff especially in Omaha The Cat Dancer comics from some of my cit's comic stores. Those are how i discovered i was a furry.

Though i never attended a convention but i do want to especially when i want to put on a Thundercats costume with furry make-up on and pointy ears to match my thundarian fursonality.


----------



## JaketheTiger (Dec 16, 2013)

How i got into the Fandom you ask? well its quite simple really. if i had to narrow it down to a couple things, they would be thus : Crash Bandicoot, Sonic and Shadow the Hedgehog(s), Ratchet from Ratchet and Clank, and last but not least, Spyro the Dragon.  I have always loved Crash. when i came across a 18+ pic of him while browsing one random day, I instantly became a "True" furry XD.  i still, to this day, RP as Crash and i love RPing as him. As for Sonic and Shadow, well those two probably have to be my Most Favorite Yaoi/Furry Pairing Ever. I LOVE to RP as Shadow. and any RP i do involving either Sonic or Shadow instantly becomes one of my favorite RP's ever. Now onto Ratchet. i love his games. although i see very little art of him. but the stuff i have been able to find, i cant tell because i wanna keep this PG-13 XD.  As for Spryo, Most Loved Dragon Ever! it was because of Spyro that i found My First Boyfriend, Sirath the Dragon.  plus DRAGONS ARE COOL! XD.  but i am a Tiger to heart and will always will be. More and More each day i find more Feline characteristics in me. so thats how i got into the Furry Fandom. Jake the Tiger Out!

P.S feel free to Private Message me to start a RP involving Crash, Sonic, Shadow, Ratchet, or Spyro. it can be Sexual or non-Sexual ^,.,^


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 16, 2013)

The VGcats forum back in 2005.

Those sons of bitches.


----------



## dialup (Dec 16, 2013)

I like a lot of dumb shit and animals so of course I would be interested in something that combines the two.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 16, 2013)

As a 12-ish year old: "I like to draw." + "People are hard to draw." + "Animals are cool!" + "My online friends are into this 'furry' thing?"

Add a dash of "never went outside" and some friggin' Robin Hood and bam, prime furry material, I guess.


----------



## gmnchampion (Dec 17, 2013)

For me it was initially movies like the Robin Hood, but it really started to take off with the Redwall series.  I had no idea that the fandom existed until a college friend of mine said he was going to a furry convention and I actually took the time to look up some info.


----------



## FireFeathers (Dec 17, 2013)

The sweet loot. 

though seriously, this has always sorta been a thing for me. My mom made me a costume of a dalmatian back when I was like...8, and I had a blast wearing that thing. Wore it all the time until she took it away, realizing i was maybe having a bit too much fun. I blame her, lol. 

Honestly, I had a pretty shit childhood and attached to the dog more than my folks. So i think a lot of it stems from that. Bit of coping, bit of denial, bit of fun, and getting a kick out of retaining some of childhood delirium. An active imagination kept me going a lot of the time, and now it fuels images and stories- it's a well-stoked fire with a few odd quirks.  I've cobbled together a pretty decent existence out of what i've had, fursuits included. I regret nothing.


----------



## Derron116 (Dec 19, 2013)

On nationstates, there was this nation who was a scalie, one thing led to another, I became a scalie, I later discovered that the scalie is a furry, etc. Also I have one furry friend on Minecraft and now Facebook. Not to mention my love of those Disney movies and other such media that helped. Also Anthro Dragons and Anthro Dinosaurs


----------



## kairi920 (Dec 22, 2013)

Found some stuff searching the internet in middle school, no idea what I was looking for, looked up some more then forgot all about it, then it just like, exploded or something a few years later. I blame a friend of mine for that last part, found out he was a furry and I was like, "maybe I should look into that again" and then furries kidnapped all of my free time.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 22, 2013)

Plushies.

Pretty much.


----------



## PurryFurry (Dec 22, 2013)

Drawing and doodling animals, cartoons, and cartoony animals in school.


----------



## Fawna (Dec 22, 2013)

I had an ex who was into the fandom, that's what originally made me apart of it.  I never liked him trying to get me to wear costumes/suits and stuff, but once he was out of my life, I came to appreciate the art and the fact that some of you guys are really cool... so...


----------



## TheRH100 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well I can remember that back to even when I was 8 I had some furry in me. I had a big interest in anthropomorphic animals and I can even remember drawing pictures of some anthro raccoon back when I was 8. And I didn't know about the fandom until just earlier this year. It has to be from watching stuff like arthur, camp lazlo, robin hood, over the hedge, madagascar, etc.

And to think that back when I was 8 I had absolutely no idea I would end up here, to be honest I like where I am at now.


----------



## Tryn (Dec 26, 2013)

An interest in Kemono turned full furry after a friend mentioned it~


----------



## Smuttymutt (Dec 27, 2013)

Im ok at drawing dog dicks so it came naturally.


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 27, 2013)

Smuttymutt said:


> Im ok at drawing dog dicks so it came naturally.



Fancy seeing you here, mutt!

On some level I always knew I was a furry, infatuation with animals and Disney movies were a good enough hint, but I guess you could say what formally got kw into the fandom was online role playing, since that's where I interacted with other furs for the first time.


----------



## Shade_Winters (Dec 27, 2013)

A friend of mine is a furry and overtime I decided to look into it.  After awhile I found the furry fandom.


----------



## Rioghnach (Dec 27, 2013)

Honestly? A picture of a squirrel furry I found on photobucket eons ago.

That and my irrational love of Disney Movies.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 27, 2013)

Dunno if I've answered here yet but....
A few years ago before I had personal access to the internet, I had become a fan of the show My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic. Once I had personal internet access (like a couple months later in late 2011), I found out that there were people called "bronies" who were big fans of the show. I believe while within the fandom I heard the term "furries" mentioned a few times, perhaps by someone who said bronies were closet furries. Curious as to what a furry was, I looked it up. Fans of anthropomorphic animals. I rather liked the artwork, however I didn't bother with it too much. Though I did notice that people hated furries, and I was confused by this. I even went so far as to go onto furry Facebook pages asking why people hated furries. All I got was "porn" which I thought was silly. The creatures looked pretty humanlike, and rule 34 existed, so what's the big deal? In any case, after that I sort of mostly forgot about the furry fandom. Mostly. Then one day while at school my roommate let me borrow the game Starfox Adventures. I loved the game. That game had me searching for Star Fox stuff on the internet, and I came across a Starfox forum and other things and noticed that there were furries there, I believe. One thing led to another, I realized that I was a fan of anthropomorphic animals, and here I am now.


----------



## Productmur (Dec 27, 2013)

Rioghnach said:


> That and my irrational love of Disney Movies.



Enjoying Disney movies is _never _irrational. xD

My ex got me into them, actually. I'd never even heard of them before then, but essentially behaved like one already. xD


----------



## Celeste (Dec 27, 2013)

I personally always loved the cartoons like teenage mutant ninja turtles, tailspin, mighty ducks ect.. Then one day when I was a mere elfwood artist I found http://us.vclart.net/vcl it took me a few years to grow up and realize there was truly a world of people who lived differently and were part of a similar mental niche.   then it was a matter of finding you guys!


----------



## DeCatt (Dec 28, 2013)

A cocktail of 4chan and probably Something Awful and the like, at least for my current incarnation. I was into the drama-llama side of things when I was younger, left for several years, then found my place in art.


----------



## Jmeeblings (Jan 4, 2014)

I had known about furries for a while but I was in so many fandoms for a time I kinda didn't pay much attention but I was curious as to what the fandom was like. So I just kinda browsed around the Internet and read about them and decided why not it looks fun. Now it's got me wanting a fursuit but I've got no where to put it (or you know funds to buy and stuff so I just lurk around forums lol)


----------



## Darkgrim (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, i was about to send a giant message but i think that something changed my mind, well, the furry fandom got my attention because it had a lot of things that i like, toonies,anthro animals and all, so i started looking for things related to the furries, then after meeting some furries in steam i decided to be one, why? because they were pretty friendly ^^,   and because a lot of furs are depressive :/, so i joined for that reason too, to give them a hand! :3.


----------



## Gator Joe (Jan 10, 2014)

I just grew up watching anthro animals on TV and in movies. It's as simple as that. You know, with Disney and Warner Brothers, most people grow up liking anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## Sparks skyhawk (Jan 11, 2014)

Well it just seems like the perfect fandom for me.

when I was a kid i would always play and learn as much about animals as i could. Then after i aged and entered my teens i got into anime and the internet. En one fateful day i stumbled across furries and I was hooked!

i never really entered the forums until now though so yeah


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 11, 2014)

I only, in my terms, officially joined the fandom April of last year when I joined furaffinity and made my furry artwork much more frequent.

However, I got into furries themselves when I was about 10. When trying to draw people I found I was fine with humanly shaped bodies but when it got the the face I was horrible. So, to substitute that, gave it an animal's face, and colored its body like the animal, and added the tail along with it. Along with that I had a little influence with my father and his Egyptian items, including a shirt. And also by the television I watched as a kid, like oldschool kids shows and stuff, very different from most of today's stuff.

Strange how I jumped the gun so early due to art errors, family influences, and kids shows. I can only be grateful for it though, to be honest, furries are the best thing that happened to me.


----------



## IAmTheFatman666 (Jan 11, 2014)

I've only considered myself a furry for a few months. A friend of mine has been into the fandom for years, and he showed me a few things, and I was hooked. Haven't decided on a fursona yet, though I'm pretty sure I've got a vague outline of what I want. I'm really glad I found the fandom. I like the people, the activities, and especially the yiff. Sorry, but it's true!


----------



## Golem (Jan 15, 2014)

Some people on youtube. I started my internet adventures on youtube, met a few nice people, one person talked about being a 'furry'. Taught me about it. then ta-da. Furry fandom. 
I liked all sorts of animal related things and cartoons before being officially in the fandom. Just sort of fit since we all shared a common interest.


----------



## Tamara of Tammyland (Jan 16, 2014)

For me, it must've been the amazing furry artwork that got me interested, not to mention the friendly community on twitter.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 16, 2014)

What got me into the furry fandom was at first my love for fantasy, including books, movies, TV shows, etc. Back before sites like DeviantArt or Fur Affinity came to be you had to kind of do some extra searching to find what you were looking for. I think my first exposure to furry art came with Elfwood, a fantasy site. This led to then finding Furnation. 

What I didn't realize was that there was a furry fandom until about 2005. I just believed that artists were drawing similar creatures, just as people have drawn elves, dragons, or unicorns. But then I knew and got into the fandom that way.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 16, 2014)

Mentovas butt


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 16, 2014)

I really had no idea what furries were back then, I thought they just really liked animals. Then a friend of mine posted this video, I think on Tumblr:

[video=youtube;vzLeyeNGzmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzLeyeNGzmI[/video]

I watched it and, naturally, died from the cuteness. I started watching more fursuit videos that night, and decided I wanted to be a furry. Sooooo I made an account on FA, and it all went uphill from there.


----------



## lefurr (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't really remember. But I think it started with me just liking the art. Then it just kind of went from there.


----------



## Sar (Jan 17, 2014)

TLR
Lion King Fandom
IRC Chats
4chan
PORN
FAF
FA



d.batty said:


> Mentovas butt



Those foxes are quite the furfag magnets.


----------



## gwenlynnova (Jan 18, 2014)

I guess I've always been a furry. I just didn't actually come to know the actual term "furry" until I started using DA about 4 and a half years ago. I still didn't really call myself a furry because I wasn't part of the fandom. Last January, I started talking with a friend of mine about the fandom. He really debunked a lot of the stereotypes of the fandom, and got me interested again. And, now I'm proud to say I'm a furry ^^


----------



## Auramaru (Jan 20, 2014)

What got me into the fandom was the Tumblr dragons.  ... They share art hella fast and got me into the artwork.  I ended up making furaffinity and Deviantart accounts just so I could follow the artists easier.


----------



## Rixxin (Jan 22, 2014)

Anything fantasy related i've always loved since i was very very young. Especially things like dragons and shape-shifting. About 5 years ago when I finally got the internet since I needed it for college. I found deviant art and started searching for the usual fantasy stuff. I came across an anthro image. I browsed the comments and I remember someone saying something along the lines of: "I love furries they create such amazing anthro art". I was confused, i didn't know what "anthro" or "furry" was at the time. So I Googled around what they were out of curiosity and i slowly became a furry from there onwards. Quite dumb of me though only create an account on FAF recently though after all this time lol.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 22, 2014)

An interest in Transhumanism.


----------



## darkhunter (Jan 26, 2014)

I always enjoyed the art and sorta knew what it was called than I decided to look into it more last October and now here I am


----------



## BearLyons (Jan 26, 2014)

First of all I didn't know what a "Furry" was, then I just heard all the bad stuff and judged it as such, then I saw lots of art, games, etc. and found out close friends were furries, started to enjoy doing art, learning about what it actually is and being in the fandom. So here I am!


----------



## Axelshane (Jan 27, 2014)

Digimon, Was a huge fan of Veemon and Flamedramon. I got into the whole fandom series back in 2006 or was it 2007? either way I would be about 13 or 14 years old when I got into the fandom. Fun times.


----------



## ModifiedRabbit (Jan 27, 2014)

The art work actually. I got really fond of drawing furry and anthro type characters and its even more fun when someone comes to me to do theirs because it has a nifty personality to go with.  =]


----------



## KyryK (Jan 29, 2014)

What got me into the fandom was a furry on a guitar forum i use, he tends to post furry stuff for absolutely no reason and i found some of the fursuits he posted interesting. A quick trip to wikifur, some amazing artwork and some average webcomics later and i was hooked.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 29, 2014)

I got into the fandom through GaiaOnline, the first website I was a member of way back in 2004.
When the Gaia Community Discussion forum was made, I would go there a lot and embarrass myself. [noparse][/noparse]
It must've been either 2006 or 2007 when I first got an interest in anything furry. I saw the words persona and fursona used in someone's sig, along with images of the person's characters. I didn't really understand the concept behind that, but I guess it was something that stuck. There was a regular on that forum, Baneful, whose signature was probably the first thing I've ever had some semblance of a sexual attraction to. The signature cycled through images of their character in various stages of transformation. It also had a link to a pretty massive RP about the Island of Dr. Moreau, where characters would come to the island and slowly transform. I never joined the RP, but I would lurk there. I became pretty obsessed with one of the characters, Ambrose. A thing that stuck to me about the character were the mental changes, like developing instincts. Funny enough, I knew I was into transformation before I had a gender preference. I remember reading some of the RPs with female characters and enjoying them, but not as much as the males. 
I found myself attracted not just to TF, but other anthro characters as well. Stuff in people's signatures on Gaia, but also stuff from deviantArt, like Jeacn's work. I guess by searching for more, I found FA. It was really cool that there was a large community of people into the same stuff I was, since it was something that was so out there.


----------



## SeasonessaEquinox (Jan 30, 2014)

In all honesty it was imvu. I hit the random chat button where they set a chat up with a random person. The person they set me up with was a wolf furry. He broke the culture down for me and I became "Fur curious". It took me awhile to find what my fur was, but I settled on horse and later Alicorn.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 30, 2014)

I went to Fanime two years ago. I was checking out the swap meet and I saw two fursuits for sale. I knew I'd never be able to afford such a cool costume but I asked the price anyways. Turns out I had just enough to get one of them so I bought it.  

After the convention (and after loving the attention my Lucario suit got) I googled some stuff and found out I was a furry. The end. XD


----------



## Destova (Jan 30, 2014)

I've had a marginal interest for years, mostly because as a kid I really wished I had a tail. Silly right? But over the years I saw the artwork people were making in this fandom and really enjoyed it. 

Then I because watching a youtuber and I dunno, wanted to know more about it, which seems to have drawn me to this place. 

I'm quite happy I found here too. =3


----------



## Shaia (Feb 9, 2014)

I always loved animals and I had my first fursona since I was about 4 years old. I didn't know what furry was. When I was 10 years old my neighbour (also furry) told me about it. Since this day I am mindfull furry. TA DAH!


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 9, 2014)

It was kinda weird... I originally hated furries. They grossed me out and I didn't want anything to do with them. I warmed up over the years though.

When I was twelve, and I was just starting to get.... ahm... naughty thoughts, (puberty is da besssssst) I thought "ew human genitalia is gross" And I looked at things that I'm still ashamed to admit
And eventually it just devolved into furry/anthro artwork. I started drawing it myself and made myself a Poke-sona.
Then I sat down and thought
"Shit am I a furry now"
"I guess I am"

"I am okay with this"


----------



## Rooko (Feb 9, 2014)

I suppose I always liked the idea of anthropomorphs, but it really picked up when a friend showed me furaffinity. Lurked there for a while, then came to terms with myself. "I really love this stuff."


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 12, 2014)

I was lying in bed one night, and I just randomly started thinking about furries. No clue why, but I did, and I couldn't stop. The next day I looked it up, found Anthrocon.org, and through that I found FAF.
Luckily actual furries got to me before stereotypical people did.


----------



## KOfoxing (Feb 12, 2014)

A Steam friend introduced me to this fandom. Well, at least opened me up to it. I've always denied myself on being one, until I met him however. 

So I created my own 'sona and stuff, one based off of my old name "KOboxing" 

It puts on a better mask when I play online, and it also helps be show my full potential of skills against other people. It gives me more confidence when I play the game. I don't know, either that or I'm going crazy.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 12, 2014)

Now that I've thought about it, I suppose being part of a furry TF2 group (SouthernCrossGaming ) for over two years has something to do with my furriness.


----------



## Rooko (Feb 12, 2014)

Role playing as a charr in guild wars 2 made me realize how much I love furry creatures.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 12, 2014)

I guess pure boredom (I'm too lazy to check if it is right) because I am in a 2 weeks vacation and I was bored, so I said "fuck it, let's be a furry" and here I am.

TL;DR: Brazil made me a furryhue


----------



## M town wolf (Feb 12, 2014)

Tthis is how i found furry and became one i was watching tv and a show about furries came on it was saying that they were so odd and i was like let me look into this cause it seem cool so look on youtube for sItuff and found the song so i started going to sites thatt furs hang out on. after I found Second life and started makeing so many furry friends i knew i was a furry and some one ask me have i been to a fur meet with my local fandom and im like no how do i find them he sad to look up your state and furry and see what pop up and thats how i found this site now both of my brothers know im a furry and they mess with me about it alot im just not really active in rl yet need a job first lol well thats my story


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 12, 2014)

Falafox said:


> I guess pure boredom (I'm too lazy to check if it is right) because I am in a 2 weeks vacation and I was bored, so I said "fuck it, let's be a furry" and here I am.
> 
> TL;DR: Brazil made me a furryhue



You got bored during your trip to brazil so now you are a furry? Why aren't you in the beach checking dat ass!?


----------



## SouleALT (Feb 13, 2014)

The art work called my attention almost immediately, plus the love for animals, and here I am.


----------



## AeroboltSV (Feb 13, 2014)

My love for animals dragged me in... especially foxes...
And then... power of the Internet and Youtube...
And now I am here!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 13, 2014)

I really don't know...it just kinda happened.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 13, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> You got bored during your trip to brazil so now you are a furry? Why aren't you in the beach checking dat ass!?


<br>
I have my mind so full of ass that I will start to make ass-tastic puns. But there is not many out there, so every time I see a dat ass I tell me father and he tells me when he sees one. We even rate them.

"What score do you give it?

"Ummm, a 8.5, I guess"

"THAT'S MY SON"


----------



## ExpositoryExplosion (Feb 14, 2014)

Sort of just started getting interested in anthro art over a period of a few months or so. 
The real turning point was when I started obsessing over the design for Mega Ampharos.
That absolutely glorious hair~


----------



## RedDagger (Feb 14, 2014)

I heard about the fandom from people discussing it online. They said they were people who liked anthropomorphic animals, I looked up what that was, and knew that I liked them as well. Didn't really do much after that, but discovered sites like FA and here I am. 
As for being a furry, I guess I just like animals. 'Fantasy' stories may have helped as well.


----------



## Razzyrazz (Feb 14, 2014)

The other day I realized I've always been a furry. When I was a kid, I only liked shows/movies with animals in them (still like that to this day, when it comes to Disney and similar things), pretended to be animals, and only played with animal toys. I love everything about animals, so it's natural for me to be a furry.


----------



## Animosus (Feb 15, 2014)

My cousin, saw some artwork he was browsing at a LAN party. Asked him about it and googled it. Two years later, here I am.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 16, 2014)

Fapping to anthro characters when child, specially Digimon tamers, Tazmania, Tiny toons and Animaniacs.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 16, 2014)

Falafox said:


> I have my mind so full of ass that I will start to make ass-tastic puns. But there is not many out there, so every time I see a dat ass I tell me father and he tells me when he sees one. We even rate them."What score do you give it?"Ummm, a 8.5, I guess""THAT'S MY SON"


Can I have your dad please


----------



## Picea (Feb 16, 2014)

A long and complicated mash-up of stumbling across different furry related topics over many years eventually demanded some curiosity.   

Holy shit, I want to go to Brazil.


----------

